# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  من أوراق زوج .... سعيد جدا !!!!!!!!!!

## مصراوى

الورقة الأولى
التقطت مفاتيح سيارتى على عجل وهرولت باتجاه الباب لأدرك صلاة العشاء
عندما سمعت الصوت المعتاد
…… خذ هذه ورقة بما نحتاجه من السوق وأريدها كلها اليوم رمضان إقترب
تناولت الورقة صاغرا .... فعشر سنين من الزواج كفيلة بترويض أسد هصور
دسست الورقة فى جيبى دون النظر إليها مؤثرا السلامة مما قد يصيبنى من توبيخ محقق إذا استشفت زوجتى من النظرة امتعاضا أو ترددا فى سرعة التنفيذ
…
…
خرجت من المسجد مشمرا عن ساعد الجد للمهمة الجليلة
فى السيارة أخرجت الورقة كما أخرجت دفترا صغيرا أخفيه بعناية لأعيد ترتيب المتطلبات حسب أماكن تواجدها بالأسواق
اكتسبت هذه العادة مؤخرا بعد أن اكتشفت – متأخرا جدا – أن زوجتى تتعمد بعثرة المتطلبات فى الورقة بقدر ما تستطيع 
فإذا احتاجت ثمناية أصناف من العطارة فهى لا تكتبهم متجاورين بل تكتب أول أربعة منهم متجاورين وذلك لكى تعطينى الانطباع بأن هذا كل ما تريده من عطارة ثم توزع الباقى بين أصناف اللحوم والخضار والمنظفات فلا أكتشفها إلا عند الجزار ويكون الوقت قد فات للعودة 20 كيلو مترا وسط الزحام لإحضار 100 جرام ورق غار ، فأعود بدونها واقف أمامها كتلميذ خائب يخفق دائما فى الامتحان ……...... ( وعند ذلك يهان الزوج أو يهان )
انتهيت من ترتيب المتطلبات وانطلقت أولا إلى محل العطارة
وبدأت أملى على البائع 
منشليش مطحون – سبلدج أسود حب – وراغ ورق صغير – ملسويس خشن – حمنش أصفر - فشخمان إيرانى

….. موجود ولكن عندنا ملسويس ناعم فقط
….. حسنا سأبحث عنه فى مكان أخر كم الحساب
…. 117 ملطوش ولكن لا يوجد ملسويس خشن فى السوق لم يعد أحد يستورده لن تجد سوى الناعم
( بائع حقير… (. منذ سنوات _ والقلب غض والآمال واعده_ كنت أصدق مثل هذا البائع 
فما أن أعود إلى زوجتى بما قال حاملا البديل حتى تصب على رأسى كل ما فى قاموس التهكم والسخرية من كلمات على غفلتى وخيبتى الثقيلة وكيف ضحك على البائع لأشترى ما لديه وتؤكد لى أن جارتنا قد اشترت نفس الغرض أمس فقط 
شكرت البائع وطفت سوق العطارة كله بحثا عن ملسويس خشن بلا فائدة 
اتصلت من الموبايل
…… السلام عليكم
…… نعم
……لا يوجد ملسويس خشن فى كل السوق لا يوجد سوى ملسويس ناعم
…… أنت فلوسك كثيرة تتصل من الموبايل لهذا ألا تتصرف مرة واحدة من نفسك أشترى ناعم طبعا وهل تريدنا أن نقضى رمضان بدون ملسويس حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك 
عدت إلى البائع وطلبت ملسويس ناعم ناولني إياه وابتسامة شامتة مرسومة على وجهه العكر
عدت إلى سيارتى لأجد أحدهم وقد أغلق على الطريق بسيارته ’ انتظرت لمدة نصف ساعة وأنا أكاد أنفجر من الغيظ ، الويل لى إن أغلقت الأسواق قبل أن أشترى كل ما بالورقة
أخذت أتخيل ما سأفعله بصاحب السيارة ، لأفجرن فيه قهر السنين .
وصل أخيرا وأتجه إلى سيارته كطاووس متبختر
كظمت غيظى وعفوت_ امتثالا للآية الكريمة_ ثم امتثالا لهاتف العقل حيث إن وزن المذكور لا يمكن أن يقل عن المائة وخمسين كيلو جراما بحال من الأحوال
قفزت إلى سيارتى وقبلتى سوق الخضار
....
...
يتبع

----------


## master_of_hell

مصراوى هو انت لقيت خرم ابرة كل مرة بتعدى منه للواقع
وتنقل الواقع للورق
القصة عيستنى كأنى جواها مع انى معرفش الملسويس الى انت ملقتش منه خشن ده ملقتوش ليه وهو مرمى فى السوق لو كنت قولت حنكلولوا كنت صدقتك

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::rolleyes::

----------


## milly

طيب وين الباقي ..انا بظن انو في الاخر حيصير معه مرض نفسي وربنا يستر :4:

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

:D

----------


## بنت مصر

يلا يا مصراووي بسرعة عاوزين نعرف بقية المذكرات


وبصراحة انت محتاج شبردل وعين عكروت عشان نبخرك بيهم على اسلوبك
الجميل في الكتابة وكلنا ترقب لباقي المذكرات ،، 


بسنت

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى فى الله
اكيد طبعا مقدرش مقلوش ان اسلوبك ما شاء الله تحفه
بس بجد الموضوع ده يفرس هو اه صح مفروض يكون فى احترام بين الأزواج وانهم يتعاملو مع بعض مش بصورة السيد والجاريه ......بس لاء متوصلش لهذه الدرجه.......الصراحه دى بتكون سلبيه من الراجل انه يهدر حقه وكرامته كده
فالرجل السلبى هو الى ميتخذش مع المرأه اجراء حاسم يوقف بيه المهزله دى
والست الى تعمل كده مفتريه ....بس هى اداد ملقتش رد فعل هتسؤ فيها.......
الصراحه الى الأتنين لو بيتبعو الدين حالهم هيبقى احسن من كده
ولو كان الحل اننا نرجع لأيام سى السيد انا معنديش مانع مدام الراجل هيفضل راجل والست هتفضل ست

----------


## محيي ابراهيم

لن اعلق الان ولكن.......
كما تعودنا منك
سخرية مريرة تجسد المثل الذي يقول " شر البلية مايضحك "
مازلت اصر على رأيي
انت عبقري مصراوي عبقري بجد 
ماتغيبش علينا بالحلقة التانية لاني بفتح النت مخصوص علشان اطمن انت موجود بحاجة جديدة واللا لسه
يعني من الاخر بفتحه علشان اقرالك
ربنا يفتح عليك 
محيي

----------


## جمال حمدان

الاخ الحبيب / مصراوي

ذكرتني بالمثل التايواني اللي بيقول (اللي بيشوف اخونا مصراوي بتهون عليه كل البلاوي)  :3: 

(( ثم امتثالا لهاتف العقل حيث إن وزن المذكور لا يمكن أن يقل عن المائة وخمسين كيلو جراما بحال من الأحوال)) 

صدقني ما جايبنا (لورا ) إلا لغة العقل .. :6:   ... أكمل أخي ..أكمل  لعل بما نقرأه سلوى لنا مما نرااااااااه  أيها السعيد جدا  ..وفي الفم مااااااااء ..

مع  تحيات
أخوكم / جمال حمدان

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و الله يا مصراوى انا دلوقت بعد ما اشوف شغلى فى كلام فى الممنوع اجى هنا على طول لأقرأ و استمتع بأسلوبك الذى يسحبنىالى داخل القصه لأعيشها واقعا مع شخصياتها ولو انى لم يرد على أنواع العطاره دى ابدا
منشليش مطحون – سبلدج أسود حب – وراغ ورق صغير – ملسويس خشن – حمنش أصفر - فشخمان إيرانى
تسلم ايديك و فى انتظار الباقى0

----------


## مصراوى

master_of_hell

حنكلولوا 
الله يسامحك 
وربنا يستر المدام ما تقراش الإسم ده وأدوخ عليه المره الجايه
 ::(:  ::(:

----------


## مصراوى

Miss. Virgo
 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes:: 
:D

----------


## مصراوى

milly
وليه فى الأخير
أصلا المرض النفسى بيكون شرف أول ما الواحد يتخبط فى عقله ويقرر يتزوج

:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

خالد بن الوليد
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر

زودى عين العكروت الله يكرمك

 ::p:  ::p:

----------


## مصراوى

deaa

الصراحه دى بتكون سلبيه من الراجل انه يهدر حقه وكرامته كده

فالرجل السلبى هو الى ميتخذش مع المرأه اجراء حاسم يوقف بيه المهزله دى

 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 

ممكن كلمتين بينى وبينك بس محدش يعرف

خلاص أعتبر إن دا وعد يعنى  محدش حيعرف اللى قلته

أنا حموتها فى الآخر

بس بعد ما نكتبلنا كام حلقة

لزوم أكل العيش فى المنتدى الحلو ده

:D:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

محيي ابراهيم 


ربنا يكرمك يا شيخ
والله إنت تستاهل كل خير
ربنا يستر عليك فى جوازتك
 :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## مصراوى

أستاذى جمال

خلاص عملتنى مضرب الأمثال

 :Mad:  :Mad: 

عموما إحمد ربنا إن فى الفم ماء 
كده تضمن سلامتك

:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

heba

قصدل إيه تكون مراتى بتضحك عليه

:confused::confused:

بعدين دا إحنا لسه فى أول حلقة 
وياما فى الجراب يا حاوى

 :1:  :1:  :1:  :1:

----------


## ta3mia

بصفتي كاتبة سابقة و ملحق سياسي في عدة دول
اديك تقدير مية علي مية و ممتاز بس لو غلطت في الستات بقي يا ويلك مني

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الثانية 

وصلت إلى سوق الخضار 
كم أحس بالاختناق هنا فأنا من ( رُهاب الزحام ) ولكن بدرجه أقل من ( رُهاب الزوجات )
انطلقت على بركة الله بين الطاولات حاملا الورقة بين أسنانى لانشغال يدى وكتفى بحمل ما لذ وطاب  
أحرص دائما على الفصال مع شدة كرهى له ولكن امتثالا لأوامر حرمنا المصون التى لا تنسى السؤال عن سعر كل سلعة قبل الفصال وبعده ...فإذا أرتج على القول كعادة كل كذوب صاحت بحكمتها المفضلة ( أطبعك والطبع فيك غالب ) وتمسك عن إكمالها لوضوح القصد وتعففا عن ذكر الذيول
من بين المتطلبات ( فلفل رومى أصفر ) لم أجده …. هناك أخضر و أحمر فقط مددت يدى إلى الموبايل ولكن تذكرت موقعة ملسويس الحربية وما نالنى فيها فتوكلت على الله و اشتريت فلفلا ذا لون أحمر
أوصلت الخضار والفواكه إلى السيارة و أنا أشهق بأنفاسى ويتصبب منى العرق
لمحت البقالات على الجانب الأخر من الطريق فعبرت الطريق متقافزا بين السيارات كراقص باليه محترف 
أعانى مشكلة عويصة فى هذه البقالات...
أقف وسط الزبائن أمام ثلاجة الأجبان والمخللات فيتجاهلنى البائعون تماما ملبين طلبات كل من حولى ... وكثيرا ما وقفت أمام المرآة فى حمامى أحملق فى صورتى لعلى أكتشف السبب ….. ولكن عجزت تماما
الصبر يا رب ……. 
أخذت أبتسم للبائع ابتسامات عريضة عل بياض أسنانى يلفت نظره
أخيرا تلطف البائع بإجابة طلباتى 
ولكن جبن فلمنك شركة رحمانى اختفى من السوق.. لا يوجد سوى جبن فلمنك شنخوانى
لا بأس كله فلمنك ……
 أخذت شنخوانى
دفعت الحساب ووضعت الأغراض على المقعد الخلفى والباقى على المقعد الأمامى وانحشرت بين الأغراض لأقود السيارة إلى البيت
وصلت أخيرا وقضيت حوالى الساعة فى رحلات مكوكية بين منزلنا العامر فى الطابق الثالث والسيارة لنقل كل الأغراض
دخلت بالدفعة الأخيرة  وأنا أكاد أحبو على أربع 
وجدت زوجتى واقفة فى المطبخ وسط الأغراض ويديها فى وسطها كقائد ملهم يستعرض قواته
……. السلام عليكم
…… هل اشتريت كل ما طلبت 
…… نعم الحمد لله 
…… هات الورقة التى بها الطلبات
ألقت عليها نظرة سريعة ومدت يدها إلى أحد الأكياس
الحقيقة أن الله قد من على بزوجة ذات موهبة رائعة _تفوق موهبة سحرة برامج المنوعات التلفزيونية _فمن بين الثمانين كيسا وصندوقا سحبت أول كيس فكان كيس الفلفل الأحمر ثم سحبت الكيس التالى فكان طبعا كيس الجبن الشنخوانى 
نظرت إلى بدهشة واستنكار 
فهوى قلبى إلى قرار سحيق
….
….
( يتبع )

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مصراوى ان نسيت تقول انت كنت رايح فين قبل ده كله رايح الشغل ولا مشوار ولا ايه بالضبط 0
و الله الله يكون فى عون زوجتك عندما تقرأ كل هذا 00
منتظرين الباقى0

----------


## مصراوى

ta3mia
أخت الفاضلة
أسف جدا يبدو أن ردك كان فى نفس لحظة كتابتى للورقة الثانية
اشكرك جدا
لكن بصراحة
أنا حوريكم يا ستات
:41:

----------


## مصراوى

heba
شكرا لإهتمامك
الورقة الأولى إنتهت بعبارة

قفزت إلى سيارتى وقبلتى سوق الخضار

والورقة الثانية بدأت بعبارة

وصلت إلى سوق الخضار 

يعنى شغل مسلسلات

إيه رأيك أنفع كاتب مسلسلات ؟؟

:D:D

----------


## بنت مصر

مصراوي لو انا مكان الزوجة والاقي جوزي جايب لي فلفل احمر بدل الاصفر
وجبنة فلمنك شنخواني بدل الرحماني على طول حقول له  المثل اللي بيقول

( الحاجة تقول نيني نيني لما ييجي الفالح يشتريني) :D



يلا بسرعة  مستنيين الباقي

----------


## اسامة يس

مصراوي جميلة حقا قصتك المسلية ............
 :7: 
واياك تنس تشتري الحجات احسن تعد جنبي في مستشفى العظام ...........
 :7:

----------


## أشجان الليل

ماشاء الله عليك.........
غنى عن إنى أشيد بيك...
فعلا القصه ممتازه 
جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 








أنا منتظره باقى الأوراق
جزاك الله كل خير على إدخال البسمه لقلوبنا

----------


## milly

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:D:D

ما في مجال النهايه مستشفى المجانين مش هو مريض نفسي من الاول خلص والمدام كملت عليه ...ربنا يعينوا :D :3: 

الباقي بقى لو سمحت  :4:  :4:

----------


## روامي

مصرواي

اولا اشكرك على الاسلوب الحلو الممتع اللي بكتبه ثانيا 

الرجال عندنا في الكويت سلاطين زمانهم

لاحد بيكتب لهم ورق ولا طلبات عنكروشيه تعجيزيه

هي الست عندنا بتعمل كل حاجه  لانها تختبره بالبدايه ويستعبط بانه لا يعرف

فتلاقيه جايب لها كل الطلبات عكسيه

فتضطر بحكم انها تعرف ان تختصر على نفسها الهم وتحضر طلباتها  بنفسها

ثالثا السوبر ماركت في كل منطقه ولا  وليه ملاحق في نفس المنطقه

بتشتري اللي هي عوزاه وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال

وبكده ما عندناش المعاناة دي


بس والله اسلوبك حلووووووووووووو




تحياتي 

روامــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر

جميله جدا الصورة دى
بس مش أجمل من مرورك وتعليقك
تحياتى و أحترامى

----------


## مصراوى

أسامه يس
سلامتك يا بطل
وياترى دى المره الكام ليك فى عنبر الكسور
عموما لو إحتجت أى حاجه
قول لعم حسين التومرجى  أنا من طرف مصراوى وهو حيقوم بالواجب
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## مصراوى

أشجان الليل
الله يكرمك
ويارب يفضل الموضوع بسمه حلوه لكل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
تحياتى وإحترامى

----------


## مصراوى

milly
 :3:  :3: 
ساعه تروح وساعه تيجى

----------


## مصراوى

روامى
هو إنت لسه شفت حاجه
اللى جاى يطفش رجال الكويت والقرن الأفريقى كمان
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الثالثة

صرخت زوجتى 
…… جبن شنخوانى !!!!!!!!!!
…… لم أجد رحمانى
…… ولماذا لم تتصل لتسألنى قبل شراءه أليس فى يدك موبايل
(( أضغط على أعصابى بكل ما أوتيت من قوه حتى لا أنفجر))
….. كله جبن فلمنك
…. لا .. نحن لا نحب هذا النوع …لا بد أن ترجعه 
فى بعض الأحيان يضطر الزوج إلى اتخاذ قرار ديكتاتورى قبل انفلات زمام الأمور 
اتخذت قرارى وبحسم وهدوء يسبق عاصفة هوجاء قلت
…… لن أُعيد شيئا 
….. على راحتك أنا لن أكل منه وكذلك الأولاد لا يأكلونه
….. حسنا سأكله أنا
….
….
على مائدة العشاء وجدت كرة الجبن الشنخوانى _ والتى تزن 2 كيلو_ موضوعة بكاملها على الطبق المقابل لمقعدى وإلى جوارها السكين 
 حسناً إنها لحظة التحدى وإثبات الذات , العيون كلها معلقة بى 
تناولت السكين واقتطعت جزءا ووضعته فى فمى 

(( لعنة الله عليك يا شنخوانى ))
ما هذا الطعم !!!!!
أغمضت عينى وأخذت أمضغ بهدوء متصنعا أننى غارق فى لذة الطعم الشنخوانى العريق
ابتلعت الجبن بعد جهد جهيد وقلت
….. ما شاء الله هكذا يكون الجبن
رأيت فى العيون سخرية ماكرة ، عرضت على الطفلين قطعه ولكنهما امتنعا 
(( طبعا أمهما هى السبب ))
أكملت عشائى وتناولت خلاله نصف كيلو جبن شنخوانى وغادرت المائدة وانا أترنح من هول العذاب
بعد صلاة الفجر فتحت الثلاجة وأحضرت السكين وأخذت أقطع الكرة اللعينة إلى مربعات صغيره ووضعتها فى علبة أنيقة 
فى العمل أخذت أطوف بمكاتب الزملاء حاملا العلبة فى يدى وأنا استحلفهم بالله ألا يرفضوا مشاركتى هذا النوع الجديد من الجبن زاعما أنه جبن فرنسى 
إسمه ( فاتلوا ) أحضره أخى معه من فرنسا أمس
تناولوا الجبن بتلذذ ( جُبِلَ الناس على حب كل ما هو مجانى ) 

….
….
عدت إلى المنزل سعيدا بالتخلص من هذا البلاء ممنيا النفس بغذاء شهى ينسينى معاناة تلك الليلة الرهيبة
على الغذاء سألتنى زوجتى أين ذهبت كرة الجبن
…… أكلت منها فى الإفطار وأخذت الباقى إلى العمل حيث أنها جميلة جدا مع الشاى ولمحها الزملاء فتختطفوها من بعضهم البعض 
صمتت و أُفحمت تماما
(( أخيرا انتصرت عليها)) 
تناولت الغذاء ودخلت إلى سريرى لأنام القيلولة
استيقظت قبل المغرب وتوضأت وبينما أرتدى ثيابى دخلت زوجتى وعلى وجهها ابتسامة جميلة ووجها ينم عن فرحة غريبة لا أفهمها
(( هاهى أول نتائج انتصارى عليها ))
……. هل نمت جيدا يا حبيبى 
….. الحمد لله
…… زينب زوجة حسين زميلك بالعمل اتصلت بى
…… وماذا تريد
…… طلبت منى أن أسألك سؤالا
…… خيرا إن شاء الله
……. تسال إن كنت تعرف من أى محل فى باريس أحضر أخوك جبن (فاتلوا ) لأن أختها مسافرة غدا وهى تريد تذوقه بعد أن حكى لها زوجها عن جمال هذا الجبن الذى تذوقه من يدك الكريمة

((رباه ما هذا الحظ ألا يمكن أن أظل منتصرا لنصف يوم فقط!!!!!!!!!!))

(يتبع)

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى فى الله مصراوى 
بارك الله فيك لتجسيد هذا الواقع الجميل بالنسبه لبعض السيدات (والمؤسف بالنسبة لى )
وارجو ان تقول لصاحبنا ....كنت ممكن تفضل منتصر لبعض من الوقت كما تتمنى اذا لم تكذب من البدايه ......فالبيكذب بيدخل النار.....والكذب مالوش رجلييين

واكيد انت سمعت كلام استاذا محى ابراهيم بشأن تسجيل هذه الروائع 
بارك الله فيك 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مصراوى انا موش عارفه اكتب حاجه و الله من الضحك لماذا لا تجمعها فى كتاب ولكن احذر اللى حيقرأ الكتاب على بعضه سيصاب بنوبه قلبيه من الضحك 0
و الله يا مصراوى واقعيه جدا و ممكن مواقف منها تحصل و علشان كده ممتعه تسلم ايدك يا مصراوى و فى انتظار الورقه الرابعه وفقك الله0

----------


## milly

انا متابعه موضوعك الحلو  يا مصراوي ..حروح فين يعني انا اعدلكم :D:D








 :4:

----------


## بنت مصر

روح يا مصراي الله يسعدك يا شيخ .. والله مابطلت ضحك طول القراية
ارحمنا حرام عليك حتجيب لنا سكتة قلبية من كتر الضحك 
قصة رهيبة والله رهيبة 




بسنت

----------


## العمدة

أخي الحبيب مصراوي ... أبو الروائع .

كلما قرأت ورقة ... أو إضافة ... أشعر دون مجاملة بأن هناك جديد

لم ألاحظة من قبل ... تُعطي بعداً مشوق ... تُشعر القاريء بأنه أحد

أبطال العمل .... إن صح التعبير .... رجل كان أو امرأة ...

أسأل العلي القدير أن يسعدك .. بقدر أسعادك لنا .


دمت رائعاً .

----------


## روامي

هههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

دا مش جبن فاتلوا

دا انت فلتةزمانك


ههههههههههههههه


والله بقالي يومين وانا اضحك

فالتوا   فلته  نفس الاسم صح



تحياتي


روامــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## أشجان الليل

أخى العزيز.........لازالت وجوهنا المبتسمه..فى انتظار باقي أوراقك:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

أختى deaa

يعنى كل اللى جرالى ده وأنا الغلطان
 :Mad:  :Mad: 

طيب أصبرى عليا

:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

heba
شكرا على النصيحة لأنى ناولى أصدر السلسلة فى كتاب
وعملا بنصيحتك حنكتب تحذير
القراءة على مسئوليتك الخاصة
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

milly
يا أهلا وسهلا تنورى المقال
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
دائما ضاحكة وسعيدة إن شاء الله
وسلم الله قلبك
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

العمدة الحبيب
أسعد الله أيامك
دام مرورك الجميل
تعليقاتك تسعدنى جدااااااا
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

روامى
طبعا صح الصح
أنا فلته والدليل لسه المدام مش عارفه تقفش المقالات دى
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

أشجان الليل
أدام الله إبتسام الوجوه والنفوس
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الرابعة

للنساء حاسة عاشرة عجيبة ( للمزيد من المعلومات عن الحواس من 7 إلى 9 راجع كتاب نزهة الطهقان فى حواس النسوان )
هذه الحاسة تتعلق باستغلالهن للحظات ضعف الأزواج (ميروحش مخكم لبعيد أنا أقصد هزيمة الجبن الشنخوانى )
فقد قالت زوجتى
……. أول يوم رمضان معزومين عند أمى
…… كل عام وأنتم بخير
……. لازم نروح بملابس جديده كل زوجات اخوتى سيكونون معنا
كدت أصرخ وهل حل رمضان فجأة حتى تنتظرى لأخر يوم فى شعبان .. ولكن تمسكت بالحكمة وقلت
…….. إن شاء الله
طلبت منى الذهاب إلى ذلك المحل الكبير الذى افتتح قبل يومين معلنا عن تخفيضات كبيره بمناسبة رمضان والعيد. 
من أشد الأخبار وطأة على نفس العاقلين من الرجال سماع خبر افتتاح محل أو إجراء تخفيضات فى آخر حيث يندفع الناس إليهما كغرقى وجدوا قارب نجاه !!!!
ويقضى الزوج ليلة سوداء فى البيت إذا لم يوافق على الذهاب كما يقضى ليلة سوداء فى المحل إذا وافق.
وصلنا إلى منطقة المحل وأستغرق إيجاد موقف للسيارة 45 دقيقه نظرا لهمجية السائقين والتى تنتج عن أن معظمهم أزواج مقهورون ينفسون عن قهرهم ويودون الاشتباك مع أى أحد ( ماعدا زوجاتهم طبعا ) 
وصلنا إلى بوابة المحل وسط الهرج والمرج
بمجرد دخولنا بكى طفلى الصغير ذو الثلاث سنوات خائفا من الزحام والضجة حاولت أن أهدئه بلا فائدة فحملته ليزداد بلائى وكربى 
تتبع زوجتى الطريقة التالية لاختيار الملابس
( يعلن مصراوى عدم مسئوليته عن تحطيم أى من القراء الكرام لشاشة الكومبيوتر أثناء قراءة الطريقة )
تقف أمام حامل الملابس لمدة خمس دقائق بدون أى حركه _ تركز على قطعة معينه من الملابس لمدة دقيقتين _ تزيح جميع القطع التى على اليمين إلى أقصى ما تستطيع _ تنتظر دقيقه_ تزيح جميع القطع التى على اليسار إلى أقصى ما تستطيع _ تنتظر دقيقة _ تميل برأسها يمينا قليلا لتنظر إلى القطعة من الأمام لمدة دقيقة_ تعود إلى الوضع الأصلى وتنتظر دقيقة_تميل برأسها يسارا قليلا لتنظر إلى القطعة من الخلف لمدة دقيقة _ تعود إلى الوضع الأصلى _ ثم تتركها وتمشى !!!!!!!!
فى بعض الفرص السعيدة تجتاز القطعة جميع الاختبارات السابقة فتدخل إلى المرحلة التالية من الاختبارات
تأخذ القطعة وتخلصها من الشماعة وتعطينى الشماعة لكى أمسكها فى يدى ( تخيلوا أن هذه الحركة المعقدة جدا لا تستغرق سوى دقيقة واحدة ….. ما أكرمكِ يا زوجتى العزيزة )
بعد أن تصبح القطعة بين يديها الكريمتين تبدأ بالحركات التالية _ تجذب القطعة من الجانبين بقوة _ تكور القطعة وتضغط عليها بقوة _ تفرد القطعة _تدخل يديها داخل القطعة وتباعد بينهما الى أقصى ما تستطيع _ ترفع القطعة إلى أعلى بحيث تشكل زاوية قائمه مع مصابيح الإضاءة المثبتة فى السقف _ تبحث عن بطاقة المصنع _ تقلب القطعة تماما _ تعيدها إلى الوضع الأصلى _ تقرأ بطاقة السعر _ تفكر لمدة لا تتجاوز ربع الساعة _ تتكرم بقذف القطعة فى وجهى لكى أعلقها على الشماعة وتتركها وتمشى !!!!!!!!!!
فى بعض الفرص السعيدة جدا والتى تجتاز فيها القطعة اللعينة جميع هذه الاختبارات تبدأ عملية القياس على الطفل والتى لا تستغرق سوى 20 دقيقة فى المعدل ثم تسألنى 
……. ما رأيك 34 مضبوط ولا 36 
…… 36 ( لم ألاحظ الفرق طبعا )
……. يعنى 36 أحسن من 34
.……نعم 36 أحسن من 34
…….. يعنى 34 صغير
…….. نعم 34 صغير
…….. أكيد 36 مضبوط
…… نعم نعم أكيد 36 مضبوط
…….. أخذ لها البنى أم الأزرق
…… خذى الأزرق
…… ولكن معظم ملابسها من درجات الأزرق
…… خلاص خذى البنى
…….. ولكن ليس عندها حذاء يناسب البنى
……. نشترى لها حذاء بنى
تفكر لمدة عشرة دقائق
…… خلاص سوف أخذ البنفسجى
....
أمضينا أربع ساعات كاملة وعضلات ظهرى تطالب بالرحمة أو حتى بمحكمة الظلم الدولية فى لاهاى
وكل نصف ساعة تـلتـفت إلى وتقول مهددة 
…… مالك تمشى ووجهك مكفهر لو زهقان نمشى وخلى الأولاد يلبسوا قديم وأولاد أخوالهم لابسين جديد
….. وهل تكلمت ؟
….. شكلك لا يحتاج لكلام لقد نفخت مرتين 
….. أبدا أبدا أنا كنت أكح فقط
أخيرا وصلنا إلى طابور الحساب الطويل حاملا الأغراض والولد النائم منذ ساعتين
.......
( الحمد لله من يرى حماقة زوجة غيره تهون عليه حماقة زوجته )
قلت العبارة السابقة وأنا أحاول إسعاف زوج مسكين كان يقف أمامى فى الطابور وسقط مصابا بأزمة قلبيه عندما صاحت به زوجته من على بعد 10 أمتار
……. وجدت ( كلو….) بى بى XL حمراء... أجيب الدانتيل ولا العادى !!!!!؟؟؟؟

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الله يا مصراوى حتطلع فى الآخر موش متزوج لأنك لو متزوج كان لازم تخاف على نفسك 0 و بعدين بتجيب الأسماء الغريبه دى منين؟ يالا فين الورقه الخامسه فى انتظارها اكيد بقى العزومه عند الحاجه حماتك حتموتنا ان شاء الله من الضحك 0

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

هههههههههه .. ربنا يجازيك خير يا شيخ :D

----------


## بنت مصر

مش ممكن يا مصراوي اللي بيحصل دا
نفسي اعرف بقا حتعمل ايه لما العيلة كلها تتلم عليك

والله كلي اشفاق مقدما خلينا نشوف الورقة الخامسة

----------


## مصراوى

heba
موضوع حماتى ده انا مديله ورقة خاصه تشوفيها على الاسبوع الجاى إن شاء الله
أما الورقه الخامسه فتحت تصرف حضرتك بعد لحظات
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

خالد بن الوليد
ويجازيك كل خير
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
ولسه
ياما فى الجراب ياحاوى :1:  :1:

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الخامسه

تعتمد سياسة الزوجات فى التعامل مع أزواجهن على خطين رئيسيين 
الأول استغلال احتياجات الزوج لها لفرض شروطها وحرق دمه وأعصابه إلى أقصى درجة ممكنة (أقصد الدرجة التى تستطيعها الزوجة وليس من ناحية تحمل الزوج فهذه لا حدود لها)
الثانى تذكير الزوج ليلا ونهارا وبعدل مره كل 7 دقائق بكم التضحيات المهول التى تقدمه له ولأولاده ( الضمير عائد على الزوج فقط لأن أثناء موشحات الذل اليومية يكون الأولاد هم أولاد الرجل فقط )
وقد شاء الله تعالى أن أتعرض لذلك وإليكم القصة
أخبرت زوجتى العزيزة أننى سأدعو والدى ووالدتى للإفطار خامس أيام رمضان حين يعودا من العمرة المباركة وسوف أدعو أيضا أخواتى الثلاث 
نظرت إلى نظرة متفحصة ، أعرف هذه النظرة تماما ، إنها نظرة ذلك الأفريقى الجائع منذ سبع سنوات عندما يرى مكونات البوفيه المفتوح فى مطعم باريسى فاخر
فخلال الأيام القادمة وحتى موعد ذلك الإفطار المبارك سوف أكون أطوع لها من بنانها وسوف أقوم بتنفيذ كل ما تطلب بحذافيره دون قيد أو شرط كما سأكون متحملا لجميع مفردات الكلمات المنتقاة التى تخترق الجسد كالسهام المشتعلة راسما ابتسامة راضية ودود مطالبا بالمزيد من هذه الهبات السخية ( راجع الخط الأول أعلاه ) 
….. يعنى باقى يومين فقط لماذا تفاجئنى هكذا 
……. الموضوع كله 5 أفراد فقط ومعروف أننى أدعوهم كل عام 
…… 5 أفراد فقط !!!!!!!!!!!!! وهل نسيت نفسك أنت وأولادك أو انكم ستتفرجون عليهم فقط
…… أ….أ….أ
….. أعمل حسابك لن أذاكر لأولادك ( راجع الخط الثانى )
…… خلاص أنا مسئول عن مذاكرتهم
…… طبعا الأن تذاكر لهم من أجل (أمك وأبوك) لكن عندما أطلب أنا ذلك تتهرب
….. أنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
…. المهم وماذا تريدنى أن أطبخ ل ( أمك وأبوك )
….. كل أكلك جميل أى شئ من يديك يكون روعه 
….. أنا لن أفكر فى الأصناف أيضا فكر أنت أليسوا ( أمك وأبوك ) 
…… خلاص أرز بالخلطة وكباب حله وبط وصينية كوسا بالباشاميل وباقى الأشياء المعتادة فى كل إفطار 
….. يعنى أنت مرتب كل شئ من أجل ( أمك وأبوك )
…… ( ابتسامة بلهاء ) منى طبعا
فى اليوم الرابع  من رمضان اتصلت بى فى العمل
…… الو
….. أسمع أحضر إفطار جاهز اليوم أنا مشغولة بتحضير إفطار الغد ل ( أمك وأبوك )
…. حاضر الله يعينك ويقويكِ
…… الدعاء فقط فى عزومة ( أمك وأبوك ) 
…… أ….
تيت تيت تيت ( أقفلت الخط ) 

عدت إلى المنزل وجدتها تركض وراء الأطفال ممسكة المغرفة الطويلة فى يدها والأطفال يصرخون ويبكون 
…… السلام عليكم 
….. تعالى شوف حل مع أولادك أنا ورايا عزومة ( أمك وأبوك ) بكره
…… خير إن شاء الله
……. ومن فين الخير أنا كنت ناقصة عزومة ( أمك وأبوك ) فى وسط الامتحانات
( ابنتى فى KG 1 وابنى فى أولى ابتدائى والثالث عمره 3 سنوات)
….. ولا يهمك أنا سأذاكر لهم 
….. طبعا حتى مغادرة ( أمك وأبوك ) للمنزل ثم تعود ريما لعادتها القديمة 
…… ( ابتسامة بلهاء)
تناولنا طعام الأفطار الذى جلبته من المطعم
ودخلت إلى الغرفة لأستريح قليلا قبل التراويح
دخلت ورائى والمغرفة فى يدها
…… ماذا تفعل 
……. سأرتاح قليلا 
….. وهل سينتظرك الأولاد بدون مذاكرة إذا لم تكن تريد أن تذاكر لهم فقم أطبخ أنت ل ( أمك وأبوك ) 
…. حسنا سأذاكر لهم
ناديت الأطفال وبدأت أذاكر لهما بهدوء وسط سعادة بالغة منهما

طوال الليلة وزوجتى مقيمة بالمطبخ حاملة المغرفة فى يدها وبدون أى سبب تطلق صرخات متقطعة كزعيم هندى يحضر حفل سلق بعض أعداءه 
خرجت من المطبخ صارخة
….. لماذا لا ترتبون الصالة أليست هى المكان الذى سيجلس فيه ( أمك وأبوك ) 
….. ولكنهم سيحضرون غدا
فصرخت بصوت يسمعه سكان المريخ
….. وهل لا نرتب المنزل إلا لتشريف ( أمك وأبوك )
القاعدة الذهبية التى لابد أن أتذكرها عندما أهم بالرد على صراخها هى
(( الزوج المهذب لا يصدر أصواتا عالية أثناء مناقشة زوجته ، أما الزوج العاقل فلا يصدر أى صوت )) 
قمنا أنا والأولاد بالترتيب ولكن بالطبع لا شئ يعجبها فتخرج من المطبخ كل 5 دقائق لتصرخ 
…. هل هذا مكان الكرسى الصغير يا أخى ضع المفرش مكانه ولا أنت تريد تضحك علينا ( أمك وأبوك ) 
فى اليوم الموعود
اتصلت بى فى العمل الساعة 12 
…. الو 
…… الحقنى
…….خير 
….. لا يوجد لدى زيت قلى أحضر لى زيت قلى حالا
…. الآن !!!!!!!!!!!
…. خلاص على راحتك بلاش عموما هما ( أمك وأبوك )
تيت تيت تيت
دخلت إلى مديرى مرتبكا 
…. عفوا اريد إذن لمدة نصف ساعة
….. خير 
….. ظرف طارئ جدا
….. الله معك
قفزت فى سيارتى وانطلقت بأسرع ما يمكن اشتريت الزيت وأوصلته الى البيت وسمعت التعليق التالى
….. ما شاء الله لو كان أحد الأولاد سُخن وطلبت منك تستأذن كنت رفضت لكن الآن تستأذن بسرعة الصاروخ طبعا من أجل ( أمك وأبوك )
عدت الى العمل وعند الساعه الواحده رن التليفون
…..آلو
…..إلحقنى
….. خير 
…. الأنبوبة خلصت
…. أليس لدينا أنبوبتين 
….. الثانيه فاضيه أيضا
….. ولماذا لم تطلبى منى أن أغيرها فورا
… أنا طول النهار أطبخ وأغسل لك أنت وأولادك وأرتب البيت وراكم وكل هذا لا يعجبك خلاص براحتك خذ ( أمك وأبوك ) وأكلهم فى مطعم وريحنى وريح نفسك
تيت تيت تيت
دخلت إلى مكتب مديرى ولكن لم أجده فخرجت متلصصا
ذهبت إلى البيت والتقطت الأنبوبة بسرعة وانطلقت بالسيارة إلى محل الأنابيب 
كان الازدحام حوله شديدا ركنت السيارة وحملت الأنبوبة على كتفى وجريت إلى داخل المحل بسرعة ، اصطدمت بشخص وعندما فتحت فمى للاحتجاج وجدته مديرى يحمل انبوبته !!!!!!!!!!
عدت إلى البيت وركبت لها الأنبوبة وعدت إلى عملى
على مائدة الإفطار كان الطعام رائعا وأخذ الجميع فى مدح زوجتى ، أما أنا فلا أحد يلقى إلى بالا كالمعتاد
أنصرف الضيوف أخيرا
و …….
أستأذن القراء الكرام ففى هذه اللحظة بالضبط خرجت زوجتى بصحبة الأولاد لزيارة جارتنا 
وهى فرصة نادرة جدا لكى أمارس الحرية الوحيدة المتاحة لى
 و………….. أنخرط فى البكاء

(( يتبع ))

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هو انت اللى زيك يا مصراوى يعرف يعيط ده انت مفترى سامحك الله انا تعبت من الضحك من موقف الأنبوبه و مقابلتك مع المدير نفسى اعرف بقى حيكون موقف المدير ايه و حيقولك ايه 0لا تتأخر فى ورقة الحاجه حماتك0و حنشوف تعليقات الحاجه والدتك على اكل زوجة ابنها اما نشوف 00

----------


## بنت مصر

آه ياني ياقلبي :D


روح يا مصرواي الهي يخلي لك (أمك وابوك) :D :D



وكله كوم ومديرك اللي أكيد  كان عازم اهله هو كمان  في نفس اليوم كوم :181:

انت فعلا يا مصرواي معجزززززة :88:

----------


## مصراوى

هبه
تسلط الزوجات لا يفرق بين مدير وغفير
كلنا فى الهوا سوا
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
سلامة قلبك
خدى بالك الورقه اللى جايه

فيها رعبببببببببببب
 :3:  :3:  :3:

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة السادسة

كنت قد دخلت تحت بطانيتى منذ خمس دقائق فى تلك الليلة الباردة ، عندما دخلت زوجتى إلى الغرفة وبصوت رقيق جدا قالت
… أنت نمت 
(( اللهم اجعله خير - الدنيا برد )) لم أجاوب وتناومت
…
ربتت على كتفى بخفة وقالت
…. أنت نايم
(( لا إجابة من جانبى ))
…..
هزتنى بعنف 
… لحقت تنام
(( تمسكت بموقفى ولم أرد ))

ضربه عنيفة بركبتها فى الفقرات القطنية أسفل الظهر ، انتفضت أطرافى الأربعة وتكومت جالسا من شدة الألم
….. ما هذا يا امرأة
…. آسفة لم أقصد 

قلت وأنا أحاول العودة للنوم
…. أسفك مقبول تصبحين على خير
…. انتظر هناك موضوع مهم أريد أن أكلمك فيه
…. الآن !!!!!!!!!!!
…… موضوع مستعجل جدا
….. خير
…. تعرفت على سيدة جديده أثناء صلاة التراويح أسمها أم صلاح
(( ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا ))
…. يعنى هى أم صلاح الدين الأيوبى علشان تصحينى من أحلى نومه لتبشرينى بتعرفك عليها 
….. بعد الصلاة جلست معى أنا وكل الجارات وعرفنا أن زوجها مدير شركة ( هيفاء ) لمستحضرات التجميل
(( اللهم طولك يا روح ))

….. حصل لنا القرف .. وبعدين
….. اليوم تجمعنا كلنا عند أم سالم وجابت لنا كتالوجات مستحضرات تجميل هيفاء روعه روعه روعه 
….. هذا هو الموضوع المهم !!!!!!!!!
……. طبعا مهم لما تعرف أنها عرضت علينا 50% خصم من الأسعار وكل واحدة من الجارات اختارت ما تريد وأنا اخترت بعض الأشياء البسيطة وأريد منك 300 ملطوش لأنها ستأخذ المبلغ غدا صباحا عندما تحضر ما طلبته 
طار النوم من عينى تماما وأحسست بالدماء تغلى فى عروقى 
…. 300 ملطوش !!!!! ليه !!!!!!!!!!
…. سعرها فى السوق 600 ملطوش ، وبعدين أنا أشتريهم علشانك ومش عجبك 
…. طيب افتحى الدولاب وخذيهم وخلينى أنام
…..
…..
عدت من عملى فى اليوم التالى وبمجرد أن فتحت الباب حتى جرى الى الابناء وهم يتصايحون فى فرح 
….. بابا بابا تعال شوف ماما عامله إيه
سحبنى الأولاد إلى المطبخ 
يا للبشاعة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
كانت زوجتى تجلس على الأرض مفترشة أوراق الجرائد وأمامها علب كثيرة مفتوحة وأدوات غريبة ، وقد أدخلت بعض التعديلات البسيطة على شكلها
كان لون شعرها أحمر كأنه شعلة من اللهب المتناثر 
(( إذا صخر كان يستعمل نفس لون الصبغة ولهذا وصفته الخنساء بأنه علم فى رأسه نار ))
أما وجهها فقد كان مغطى بمادة تبدو لزجة وذات لون أخضر فاتح ، وكانت شفتيها شديدة الزرقة ويديها يتقاطر منها مادة بنفسجية اللون 
هل تمارس زوجتى السحر الأسود !!!!!!!! أم تستعد لدورها فى فيلم رعب أمريكى !!!!!!
استجمعت الباقى من شجاعتى وقلت
…. ما هذا 
…. أم صلاح الله يبارك لها جابت اللى طلبته
…. وانتى اللى طلبتى لون الصبغة ده
…. أيوه أخر موضة أحمر نارى لون شعر جوليا روبرتس
(( نار تحش رقبتك أنت وجوليا وأم صلاح  ))
….. وأيه اللى على وشك ده
…. قناع الكيوى
….. كيوى !!!!!!!!!!!
….أيوه قناع الكيوى السر فى شباب بشرة النجمة بروك شيلدز 
(( أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ))
….. وأيه رأيك فى لون عيونى الجديد
دققت النظر فى عينيها وقاومت الرغبه فى الأنفجار فى الضحك الهستيرى
…. إيه ده انتى لابسه عدسات 
… أيوه
…. لابسه عدسة خضراء والثانية زرقاء !!!!!!!!!!!!
أيوه دى أحدث صيحة ولون الجفن يكون عكس لون العين يعنى العين الزرقاء يكون جفنها أخضر والعين الخضراء يكون جفنها أزرق علشان تجانس الألوان

خرجت وأنا أضرب كفا بكف سائلا الله أن يأجرنى فى مصيبتى

فى المساء خرجت لقضاء بعض المصالح عندما رن الموبايل 
…. الو 
… الحقنى ( مع بكاء و عويل )
… خير حصل إيه
….. وشى مولع نار وشعرى بيقع الله يخرب بيتك يا أم صلاح

عدت إلى المنزل مسرعا كانت زوجتى تبكى بحرقه وقد انتفخ وجهها و امتلأ ببقع حمراء 
كانت مستعدة فخرجنا بأقصى سرعة لأقرب مستشفى ، هبطنا السلم مسرعين وفوجئت بأن جميع جيرانى وزوجاتهم يهرولون على السلالم
ركبت السيارة وانطلقت بسرعة باتجاه المستشفى وفوجئت مرة أخرى بأن سيارات الجيران تسابقنى ، إذا هى حماقة زوجات جماعية 
فى مكتب استقبال المستشفى تدافعنا للحجز لدى طبيبة الأمراض الجلدية وتجمع الأزواج فى انتظار خروج الزوجات
تجمعنا بعد ساعتين فى الصيدلية حيث كنت أشترى أدوية قيمتها 400 ملطوش لعلاج أثار المستحضرات المغشوشة ذات ال 300 ملطوش

خرجت من الصيدلية إلى السيارة وقدتها باتجاه المنزل ، وقفت فى أحد الإشارات فوجدت زوجتى تصرخ هذا هو زوج أم صلاح فى السيارة التى بجوارنا لقد شاهدتها تركب هذه السيارة وهى خارجة من المسجد

قفزت من سيارتى وسددت لكمة صادقة الى وجه أبو صلاح بقوة 700 ملطوش
فى قسم البوليس تم الصلح بدفعى تعويض 500 ملطوش للسيد عباس أبو طاقية سائق شركة سلامتكم للمنتجات السمكية
كانت سيارة المسكين الى جانبنا من الناحية اليسرى بينما كانت السيارة التى تقصدها زوجتى من الناحية اليمنى
……
…..
((( يـتـبـع)))

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فين ورقة العزومه يامصراوى لن نتنازل عنها ولا انت عايز تقول ان ام الولاد جابت الحاجات دى علشان تقابل بها حماتها و الله دى برضه تبقى حكايه  لوحدها و احنا بنشوف حماتها و هى تنظر لها بجنب عينها 0 عموما سامحك الله اللى فى البيت قالوا انى اتجننت قاعده باضحك لوحدى امام الكومبيوتر الله يسامحك

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

هههههههههههههه :D   :D

و الله انت عسل .. و صعبت علية خالص كمان .. :1:

----------


## أشجان الليل

أخى العزيز مصراوى......
لقد فزع من حولى من صوت ضحكاتى الصاخبه :3:  :3:  :3: 








فى انتظار باقى الأوراق

----------


## بنت مصر

النهاردة كنت برا البيت طول اليوم يا مصراوي 
وجاية على ملا وشي عشان اشوف يومياتك

بس والله صعبت عليا اوي الزوجة يا حرام
بس انا ما شفتشك زعلان عشانها خالص يامصراوي
مش عارفة عندي احساس خبيث ان اللي حصلها
هو اللي مهون عليك حزنك على الـ 700 ملطوش



منتظرة بفارغ الصبر  الورقة السابعه



بسنت

----------


## مصراوى

هبه
بعد الشر عليكى من الجنان:D:D
والجاى يارب يعجبك
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

خالد بن الوليد
إنت اللى عسل وكلامك زى الشهد
تسلم يارب

----------


## مصراوى

أشجان الليل
يارب تكون مواضيعى دائما سبب للضحكات وتخفيف ضغوط الحياه
تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك
تصعب عليا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يصعب عليه جلاده
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللى حصلها يهون عليا الف ملطوش كمان
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة السابعة

جلست أتصفح كتابا شيقا مستمتعا بالهدوء الذى عم منزلنا العامر فى غياب زوجتى العزيزة فى زيارة لدى إحدى الجارات
سمعت صوت الباب الخارجى يصفق فأدركت أن السلام المخيم على الربوع قد آذن الله برحيله 
أسرعت أوارى سؤة كتابى قبل أن أُدان بالجرم المشهود (( تكره زوجتى أى شئ يمثل هواية لى مثل الكتب و الرياضة و الإنترنت و ……. ))
فوجئت بها تدخل الغرفة دامعة العينين وتجلس إلى جوارى بهدوء عجيب
(( كم يغوص قلبى هلعا من هذا الهدوء))
…… خير لماذا تبكين
….. (( شهقات بدون إجابة ))
…… هل حدث شئ أثناء الزيارة هل ضايقك أحد
….. لا
…. ما المشكلة إذا 
…. اجتمعنا عند الجارة وكانت أختها ( أم سمير ) موجودة معنا وبعد أن شربنا القهوة قالت أنها من قارئات الفنجان وبدأت تقرا لكل واحدة منا فنجانها
(( أصحاب العقول فى راحة ))
….. وهل تصدقين مثل هذه الخرافات ، من أتى كاهنا فصدقه فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد
….. هذه ليست كاهنة ولا تتكلم عن المستقبل ، ولكن تقرا ما حدث فعلا
…. طيب طيب ولماذا البكاء
…… أمسكت فنجانى ثم قالت مسكينة الله يعينك
(( مسكينة !!!!!!!!!! إمال هولاكو يكون إيه ))
….. وبعدين
…… قالت لى فنجانك يقول ( طيرك وراه صياد عايز يربط جناحه )
….. أيوه بس إحنا مش مربين طيور
…… لا الطير ده هو أنت والصياد واحدة بتسحر لك عايزه تكرهك فيَ وتأخذك منى
(( ده شكل طير !!! وتقصد إيه بالجناح اللى عايزه تربطه الله يخرب بيوتكم ))
….. معقول تصدقى هذا الكلام الفارغ
….. لأ مش كلام فارغ وقالت لى انتبهى لزوجك لأن ممكن يتأثر بالسحر ده
تركتها ودخلت لأنام
فى اليوم التالى أخذت أفكر فى حل لهذه المصيبة الجديدة ، ولم يفتح الله على بحل 
رويت المشكلة لزميلى مدعيا أن صاحب المشكلة صديق لى 
قال زميلى
….. صديقك محظوظ فسوف تتغير معاملة زوجته تماما رغبة فى الحفاظ عليه المهم أن يستفيد من الوضع ويشعرها أن هناك تهديد فعلى وبذلك يعيش فى أسعد حال
(( تتغير معاملة زوجته !! يالك من أحمق ))
وصلت إلى المنزل فتحت الباب ودخلت ، وجدت زوجتى تهرول ناحيتى مرحبة متهللة بل إنها (( ويا للعجب )) قالت حمدا لله على سلامتك 
أخذت حقيبتى من يدى و طلبت من ابنتى الصغيرة وضع حذائى فى دولاب الأحذية 
أحسست أننى فى رواية رومانسية رائعة تتضاءل إلى جانبها ذهب مع الريح
(( أشكرك من كل قلبى يا أم سمير بارك الله لكِ وأثابكِ خيرا ))
قفزت عبارة زميلى (( لابد أن يستفيد من الوضع )) إلى ذهنى
رفعت صوتى (( بقدر محسوب)) قائلا
…… هل الحمام جاهز(( عبارة أسمعها دائما فى الأفلام وأتحسر على حالى ))
….. طبعا يا حبيبى
(( يا للهول ))
دخلت إلى الحمام فوجدت ملابسى النظيفة بانتظارى مع منشفة نظيفة معطرة
على الإفطار تفرغت زوجتى لتقديم الطعام لى بل أنها أقسمت أن تضع قطعة من لحم البط _الذى أحبه جدا و امتنعت هى عن طبخه منذ سبع سنوات _ فى فمى مباشرة !!!!!!!
أحسست أننى هارون الرشيد ما أجمل السعادة !! ما أجمل الزواج !! ما أجمل الزوجات !!
دخلت لأنام قليلا وضعت جسدى على السرير فلم تنغرس فى جسدى أى أمشاط أو أدوات تثبيت الشعر بل وأيضا كانت الوسادة خالية من قطع البسكويت بنكهة الموز الذى يفضله إبنى الصغير ما أسعدنى !! ما أسعدنى !!
عدت إلى المنزل بعد الصلاة وقد وضعت خطة تجعل زوجتى تحس بأن هناك خطرا يتهددنى
جلست أقرأ كتاب الأمس (( أمامها مباشرة )) وفجأة ألقيت الكتاب وأمسكت بأذنى وأخرجت لسانى من فمى وشخصت ببصرى إلى السقف وأنا أتحشرج كالمختنق 
ارتاعت زوجتى وقامت تمسح على رأسى وهى تتلو آيات القرأن الكريم ودموعها تنهمر بغزارة
بعد دقيقة رجعت إلى طبيعتى وقلت
…. ماذا حدث
…. ( باكية ) لا بد أن هذه الساحرة تحاول السيطرة عليك هل تحس بشئ 
… لا أبدا أنا بخير
…. لا بد أن أرقيك
….. لا بأس 
….
قضيت يومين من أروع الأيام كنت أطلب المعقول وغير المعقول فتسارع زوجتى إلى التنفيذ ولسانها يلهج بالشكر والترحيب بكل ما أطلب ولا تكف عن تدليلى وطلب رضائى 

فى اليوم الثالث وصلت إلى المنزل فتحت الباب وتنحنحت حتى تنتبه لقدومى فتأتى لحمل حقيبتى 
يبدو أنها لم تنتبه لقدومى
دخلت الصالة فوجدتها تجلس واضعة رجلا على رجل وتطوح بها فى وجهى باستهتار
(( الويل لك  ))
وقفت أمامها منتظرا أن تتحرك فلم يحدث 
إذا لا بد من حقنة منشطة 
ألقيت الحقيبة على الأرض وأمسكت بأذنى وأخرجت لسانى من فمى وشخصت ببصرى إلى السقف وأنا أتحشرج كالمختنق 
لم تتحرك من مكانها
(( يا لها من دويهية تصفر منها الأنامل ))
سألتها 
…..ألا ترين ما أنا فيه تلك الساحرة اللعينة تحاول أن تخطفنى
ابتسمت ابتسامة صفراء وقالت
….. أم سمير طلعت كذابة ولا تعرف أى شئ
…. غير ممكن 
…. لقد جاءت غضبانة ومعها ملابسها لتقيم عند أختها
…… لماذا
….. اكتشفت أمس أن زوجها هى شخصيا متزوج منذ ثلاث شهور
(( سحق الله عظامك يا أبا سمير أنت وعروسك اللعينه ولا بارك لكما ))
نظرت إلى زوجتى ورقبتى تغوص بين كتفى 
عجبا ما أسرع ما تتبدل المرأة
كانت عيناها تقدحان شررا ومن أسنانها يصدر صوت صرير

(( يتبع ))

----------


## بنت مصر

يا مصراوي يامفتري انتوا لسة في رمضان 
وكانت مجهزة لك انت و(امك وأبوك) بط على الفطار
ازاي بقا تقول ان هولاكو ليها 7 سنين ما طبختلكش بط  :53: 

صحيح رجالة زي القطط تاكل وتنكر :21:



يلا يا مصراوي الله يخليك انا مستنية الورقة التامنة بفارغ الصبر

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مصراوى حاقولك على شىء عندما قرأت هذه الورقه مكنتش فى مود ضحك و لكن الأمر اختلف و الله بعدها لم ااستطع منع نفسى من الضحك و غيرت الحاله تماما0 اشكرك على ذلك وفى انتظار المزيد 0 بس انت زى ما قالت بنت مصر الغاليه مفترى0

----------


## البنهاوي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 تسلم على كل اوراقك الحلوة مصراوي وربنا يوفقك وفي انتظار المزيد

بس ياخوفي لتلاقي ورقتك جيالك:D:D:D:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
حنمسك لبعض على الواحده
أنا قلت إنى طلبت منها تعمل بط يوم عزومة أهلى 
لكن ما قلتش إنها عملته  :;):  :;):

----------


## مصراوى

هبه
من أكثر ما يسعدنى إحساسى [ان موضوعى يدخل البسمه إلى حياة أصدقائى
أدام الله ضحكك وسعادتك

----------


## مصراوى

البنهاوى
ودى حاجه تخوف
بعدين أنا زوج لقطه
وعايز أقولك حاجه
بس خليها بينا
بعد المذكرات دى اللى كتبتها فى منتدى آخر
وصلتنى 7 رسائل خاصه
كلها عروض للزواج وتعهد من كل واحده إنها تغير فكرتى عن الستات
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

الورقه الثامنه

كنا نتناول طعام الإفطار المتخم بما لذ وطاب ، اللهم لك الحمد
عندما قالت زوجتى 
….. عندى لك خبر يعجبك 
…. خير إن شاء الله
….. جارتنا أم سامى اقترحت علينا أن نعقد حلقة قرآن كل يوم تعلمنا فيها التجويد
(( أخيرا خبر يسر القلب ))
…. جميل جدا بارك الله فيها
…. اتفقنا أن نجتمع اليوم لأول مرة وأنا عرضت أن يكون الاجتماع فى شقتنا 
…. عظيم ، زيادة فى الأجر والثواب إن شاء الله
… يعنى ليس لديك مانع
…. بالعكس أنا موافق ومؤيد تماما
…. شكرا ، لكن لى طلب
… نعم
…. أريد أن تشترى لى دفتر 100 ورقه لأكتب فيه كل الأحكام ويكون مرجعا عند التلاوة
…. بس كده من العين دى قبل العين دى
……
…..
بعد صلاة التراويح عرجت على المكتبة و اشتريت الدفتر المطلوب ، عدت إلى البيت فوجدت زوجتى قد أعدت بعض الحلويات وجهزت الأكواب لتقديم الشاى
بعد قليل رن جرس الباب والتزمت أنا غرفتى للراحة قليلا
طرق على الباب ، دخلت زوجتى وقالت 
…. رد أنت على التليفون حيث فصلت الجهاز الموجود بغرفة الاستقبال حتى لا يزعجنا أثناء التلاوة
…. لا تشغلى بالك سوف أرد على أى مكالمة 
بعد دقيقتين 
طرق على الباب ، دخلت زوجتى وقالت 
….. أم بدور أحضرت معها أطفالها بدور و أحمد ، هم مع أطفالنا ، فقط مر عليهم كل فتره للاطمئنان 
((أجر وثواب ….لا بأس))
…. حاضر 
بعد دقيقتين 
طرق على الباب ، دخلت زوجتى وقالت 
أم حسين أحضرت أطفالها حسين وحسن وحسنيه لو سمحت راقبهم لأنها تقول أن حسنيه هوايتها إدخال الأشياء الرفيعة فى فيش الكهرباء
(( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله و….. أصمت يا رجل وأحتسب ….أجر وثواب ….لا بأس))
…. حاضر
تركت غرفتى ودخلت غرفة الأطفال ، ترك الأطفال اللعب ونظروا إلى مستكشفين 
ابتسمت لهم ابتسامة مشجعة ، فردوا بابتسامات ماكرة صفراء
بعد دقيقتين 
طرق على الباب ، دخلت زوجتى وبيدها ثلاثة أطفال آخرين وقبل أن تقول أى شئ أشرت إليها بأننى أتفهم الموضوع فتركتهم شاكرة ومضت
بعد دقيقتين 
طرق على الباب ، مددت يدى أتحسس شبشبى كى أقذفها بها ولكن للأسف هذه المرة كان طفل واحد طرق الباب بنفسه ودخل
بدأت تنشب معارك بين الأطفال على توزيع الألعاب ولحل المشكلة اقترحت عليهم أن أروى لهم قصه ولكن لم أتلقى أى موافقات
رن جرس التليفون
…. السلام عليكم ممكن أكلم أم بدور
…. إن شاء الله
خرجت من الغرفة وقفت عند غرفة التلاوة ، ناديت زوجتى و أخبرتها للرد من عندهم قائلا 
… مكالمة لأم بدور
عدت إلى الغرفة
أقترب منى حسن ذو الثلاث سنوات قائلا 
…. عايز ككاه 
….. كمان !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
((أجر وثواب ….لا بأس))
أخذته إلى الحمام ووقفت منتظرا حتى يتكرم بالخروج
سمعت صرخة أحد الأطفال من الغرفة جريت إليها وجدت حسين يبكى بشده ممسكا بجبهته فقد دفعه محمد فصدم رأسه فى الحائط
مستفيدا مما شاهدت زوجتى تفعله جريت إلى الثلاجة وأخرجت كيس ملوخية مجمد ووضعته على مكان الصدمة
رن جرس التليفون 
… السلام عليكم ممكن أكلم أم سامى 
…. إن شاء الله 
خرجت من الغرفة وقفت عند غرفة التلاوة ، ناديت زوجتى و أخبرتها للرد من عندهم قائلا 
…… مكالمة لأم سامى
عدت إلى غرفة الأطفال ولكن أين حسن ، لقد نسيته فى الحمام خرجت بسرعة وأخرجته من الحمام وهو يبكى بشدة 
عدت إلى غرفة الأطفال...... رباااااااااااااه 
طرت فى الهواء كحارس مرمى ألمانيا وهو يتصدى لركلة جزاء ، لكى أمنع حسنيه فى آخر لحظة من إدخال بنسة شعر فى فيشة الكهرباء 
رن جرس التليفون ( صوت نسائى ناعم جدا )
…. هاى .... ممكن أكلم أم أيمن 
…. إن شاء الله
خرجت من الغرفة وقفت عند غرفة التلاوة ، ناديت زوجتى و أخبرتها للرد من عندهم قائلا 
…. مكالمة لأم أيمن 
…. أم أيمن مين 
….أنا عارف .. مش فى واحدة من الجارات إسمها أم أيمن 
…. لأ مفيش
عدت ورددت على المتصلة 
….. الرقم خطأ
ضحكة رقيعة ملعلعة 
… وأنت يا ننوس مش عارف إسم أمك 
وأقفلت الخط 
((أجر وثواب ….لا بأس))
عدت إلى الغرفة كانت المعارك على أشدها
صاح حاتم 
…. بابا نلعب حصان
رفضت ، فأنخرط الأطفال فى البكاء بصوت رهيب ، اضطررت للقبول 
أخذت أ حبو على أربع وعلى ظهرى اثنين من الأطفال فى كل مرة 
أحسست برودة على ظهرى وأنا أنقل الفوج الثالث من الركاب ، تفحصت الوضع يبدو أن أم بدور نسيت حفاظة بدور 
((أجر وثواب ….لا بأس))
أخيرا دخلت زوجتى وصاحت 
…. هيا يا أولاد علشان تروحوا
((أخيرا .. اللهم لك الحمد ......  لا ردكم الله أنتم وأمهاتكم ))
دخلت للاستحمام من أثار العدوان وخرجت صامتا متصبرا كاظما غيظى 
 خرجت لصلاة القيام ، وعدت إلى المنزل والجميع نيام
لمحت الدفتر على الطاولة تناولته وجلست لأقرأ وأستفيد ما يعوضنى عما لقيته
كان عنوان الصفحة الأولى
أحكام النون الساكنة والتوين
الإظهار :

ولا شئ بعد ذلك
قلبت الصفحة 
لا شئ 
صفحة أخرى 
لا شئ 
ما هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قلبت الصفحات على عجل فوجدت كتابة بدءاً من منتصف الدفتر 
((أخيراً ….. الحمد لله ))
أول صفحة مكتوبة لأخرها 
العنوان 
أكلة سورية : مقلوبة الباذنجان ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍بسيقان الدجاج !!!!!!!!!!!!

ثانى صفحة مكتوبة لأخرها 
العنوان 
أكلة سودانية : ويكة الباميه باللحم الضانى ‍‍!!!!!!!!!!!!

ثالثة الأثافى 
أكلة مغربية : الكسكسى الساخن بالسكر الناعم ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(( آآآآآآآآآآه … أجر وثواب ….لا بأس ))

(( يتبع ))

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههههههههه بيبي سيتر  يا مصراوي
الزمان لطش معاك خالص وبقا شروم بوروم


خلينا نشوف المناصب القادمة اللي حتتقلدها

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مصراوى سامحك الله و جازاك الله خيرا عن تفريج هم المهمومين 0على العموم الموضوع برضه جه بفائده استفدت من كام أكله حلوين 0 تسلم ايدك0

----------


## milly

هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه

مصراوي انا ولله مش عارفه ابطل ضحك لدرجه ان الموجودين في البيت استغربوا موضوعك بقد بالبناني يعني كتير حلوووو:D:D:D

----------


## ابن البلد

مروررررررررررررررررررر

ههههههههههههههه
مصراوي 
عقبال الورقه ال100 يارب 
بس لا أعتقد أن ده زوج سعيد  ::

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايه يا مصراوى الحكايه تخليت عن مهمة اسعاد الآخرين؟ ولا ورقتك جت لك ؟
فى انتظار الورقه اللى بعدها يا مصراوى0
اختك هبة الله

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D  كتاباتك روعه .. 
:D وأفكارك روعه  ..

 :7:   :7:   :7:   :7:   :7: 

:D أنا المدير قفشني مرتين وأنا بضحك للكمبيوتر .. :D

----------


## أشجان الليل

أخى مصراوى...
جميل جدا..
وكله كوم.والبروده على ظهرك كوم تانى..
ههههه

ولا يهمك يا سيدي..
آهي المدام عرفت كام أكله جديده...
وآهو كله بفايده... :3: 

بالهنا والشفا :D

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل ......مصراوى 

ارجو ان تقبل منى هذه الهديه .........

ممكن تساعدك كتييييير

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة كيس الملخية المجمد ده .. متعدد الاستخدامات .. هههههه  :D

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
فعلا ولسه حتلطش زياده :5:  :5: 
 ::p:  ::p:

----------


## مصراوى

heba
بالهنا والشفا 
بس ياريت تعزمينا لما تطبخى حاجه منهم
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

Miss. Virgo
يارب دايما تضحكى
ولو المدير غلس
إديله ورقة من دول
حتلاقيه كل يوم جاى يدور على ورقة جديده ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## مصراوى

اشجان الليل
المدام بتعمل 5 أكلات 
لكن كتبت وصفات 1000 أكله من يوم ما أتجوزنا
نفسى أدوق ةاحده منهم
 :5:  :5:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ايه ياعم مصراووووووووووووووووووي ......

اصتبح ياعم ........ انت ناوي علي رفدنا ........ ولا ايه ؟؟


ممنوع الضحك هنا ........... امال الكركعة تبقي ايه جزاءها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه ه ه ه ( بأنهج بس شوية من كتر الضحك ) هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مصراوى

deaa
هذا أجمل رد و اجمل هديه
روووووووووووووووووعه
شكرا شكرااااااااااااااااااا
:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

خالد حبيبى
طبعا كيس ملوخية متعدد الإستخدامات
و زوج متعدد الإستخدامات برده
 :1:  :1:  :1:

----------


## مصراوى

واد كوووول
صباح السعاده
إضحك كركر أوعى تفكر
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة التاسعة

كنت جالسا أتصفح كتابا شيقا عندما رن جرس الهاتف 

تولت زوجتى الرد

….. أهلا يا ماما إزيكم وحشتونا 

( اللهم لطفك ) 

….

….. طبعا يا ماما 

…..

….. يا سلام ياريت دا يكون أحسن عيد 

…..

….. لأ طبعا دا حيفرح جدا

تحول اهتمامى عن الكتاب تماما وأنا أستشعر خطرا محدقا وتركزت كل حواسى مع المكالمة المشئومة هل سيأتون من مدينتهم إلينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

….. خلاص حيكون منتظركم 

قفزت لأقف أمامها و أنا ألوح بيدى فى الهواء طالبا التروى 

…. لا يا ماما تعب إيه هو عنده أجازه خمس أيام وفاضى خالص

( يا ويلى هلكت ورب الكعبة )

…. خلاص ياماما فى انتظاركم مع السلامه

….

وضعت سماعة التليفون وسألتنى بدهاء

….. خير كنت عاوز تقول حاجه ؟

( رباه هبنى الصبر قبل أن اقبض على رقبتها وأتخلص من عذابى )

…. وما فائدة السؤال الآن ؟ أليس لى رأى فى هذا البيت ؟

…. رأى !!!!!! وهل قضاء أهلى للعيد معنا محتاج لرأى ؟

…. طبعا على الأقل اسألينى هل لدى استعداد أم لا

…. كلهم خمس أيام أم أنك لا تطيق أهلى

…. ربما هناك ظروف تمنعنا من استقبال أمك وأبوك

….. أ .. أ .. أأ

… ما بك

…. ومن قال أنهم أمى وأبى فقط

( يا دافع البلايا أغثنى )

….. ومن أيضا سيشرفنا

…. أختى عديله وأولادها الأربعة لأن زوجها مسافر مأمورية عمل للخارج

…. ما شاء الله أطربينى أطربينى

…. خلاص سوف أتصل بأمى وأقول لها زوجى رفض 

( ما أشد خبثك يا امرأة )


ليلة العيد كنت واقفا فى محطة القطار منتظرا الجمع السعيد

تقاطر المسافرون وكان أول من هل على حماى ثم حماتى وأخت زوجتى وأطفالها الأربعة

أظهرت الفرحة والحبور واستقبلتهم أحسن استقبال

مشيت وأنا أحمل مجموعة الحقائب حتى موقف السيارات 

أخذت أرتب الحقائب فى السيارة وفجأة وضع أحدهم يداه على عيناى ولبث صامتا بينما تعالت الضحكات

تكلفت الابتسام ، هل يتصابى حماى الأحمق 

…… من 

…..

….. من 

… أنااااااااااااااا

التفت لأجد أخو زوجتى الشاب والذى كان خارج البلاد لإتمام دراسته الجامعية يحتضننى 

…. ما رأيك بهذه المفاجأة 

( المصائب لا تأتى فرادى )

….. مفاجأة رائعة حمدا لله على سلامتك ولكن كيف أتيت هنا 

….. أتيت معهم على القطار ولكنى تأخرت عنهم حتى أفاجئك

( وطبعا حتى أحمل كل الحقائب وحدى )

….. أختك سوف تفرح جدا فلم تكن تتوقع حضورك

…. ههههههه لا… هى تعرف ولكنى طلبت منها آلا تخبرك لكى تكون مفاجأة 

( يا سماجة دمك يا أخى )


وصلنا المنزل وبمجرد أن أوقفت السيارة قفزوا منها وانطلقوا يصعدون السلالم جريا بدعوى شوقهم لزوجتى تاركين سائقهم ( سعادتى ) مع الحقائب العشر بلا معين

أنهيت وظيفة الشيال بنجاح و استقرت الحقائب بأمان موزعة بين غرف الشقة حسب التوجيهات الصادرة من زوجتى

تتكون شقتى من ثلاث غرف وصالة 

غرفة النوم الكبيرة تحتلها زوجتى وأختها مع الأطفال السبعة 

غرفة نوم الأطفال ويحتلها حماى حيث لا يحب أن يشاركه أحد غرفته

غرفة الاستقبال وتحتلها حماتى حيث تحب تشغيل الراديو طوال الليل ولا تنام إلا على صوته

وتبقى الصالة حيث ستكون مكان نومى أنا وذلك الأرعن 

( عيد بأى حل عدت يا عيد )


تحدثنا فترة قصيرة حول الأشواق والأحوال ثم قامت زوجتى بصحبة أمها وأختها للداخل بدعوى تحضير العشاء ( و الحقيقة لبدء جلسة نميمة معتبرة )

بقيت أنا وحماى وأخو زوجتى

يعشق حماى الحديث فى السياسة بعقلية تتخلف عن الحاضر بنحو سبعمائة عام 

وهو يحسب نفسه محللا سياسيا لا يبارى ، وأن بمقدوره إصلاح أحوال البلاد والعباد لو تولى مقاليد الأمور لمدة أسبوع واحد ، وهو إلى ذلك ذو لجاجة وحب جدال ، ولا يتزحزح عن أراءه السقيمة قيد أنملة ، راميا من يخالفه بالعته والجنون

بدأ الحديث صائحا

… هل هذه حكومة القطار يسير بسرعة 70 كيلو ورائحة البنزين تفوح من كل مكان ألا توجد صيانة للمحركات 

….. احم احم تقصد رائحة الديزل القطار يسير بالديزل

….. نعم يا سيدى ؟!! ديزل ؟!! من قال لك ذلك ؟

….. هذا معروف

….. لا.. صحح معلوماتك يا سيدى الدفعة الأخيرة التى تعمل الآن تسير بالبنزين . الديزل مضر بالصحة 

…. ربما

…. ماذا ؟ ربما !!؟؟ هل تشك بكلامى

…. معاذ الله آآه تذكرت فعلا القطار يسير بالبنزين

( مالى وللنقاش العقيم )

…… كل هذا بسبب الأرتماء فى أحضان الإتحاد السوفيتى 

…. طبعا طبعا

( يا للغباء )

أستمر حماى فى الحديث عن مظاهر التبعية للاتحاد السوفيتى لمدة لا أعلمها حيث اننى منذ تزوجت بأبنته أكتسبت مهارة نادره ، حيث أقوم بالتركيز على المتحدث بعيناى وهز رأسى بأنتظام مقنعا إياه بأننى أتابع ما يقول فى حين يكون عقلى غائبا تماما فى موضوع آخر

حضر العشاء فهجم القوم هجمة مباركة على المائده العامرة فلم تمر عشر دقائق حتى كانت فى الغابرين

سأل أخو زوجتى إن كان لدينا خط دولى وأعرب عن سعادته البالغة لوجوده حيث انه متعب ولا يستطيع النزول لكابينة المكالمات الدولية ، وهو يريد معايدة أصدقائه فى أمريكا 

اتصل بأحدهم وصاح جزلا عندما علم أنه _ ويالا محاسن الصدف _ قد دعا جميع الأصدقاء إلى منزله وبالتالى سيوفر عليه الأتصال بهم واحدا واحدا ، أخذ يحادث أصدقائه واحدا تلو الأخر مستعيدا معهم الذكريات ، متكلفا القاء النكات السمجه ، مرت ساعة وربع كليل المعذبين وعيناى معلقتان بعقرب الدقائق وهو يسدد الطعنات الى قلبى الواحدة تلو الأخرى

انتهت المكالمة التعسه وقد آذنت بهجرة ربع راتب الشهر القادم الى خزائن شركة الاتصالات

أمسك حماى بالريموت كنترول الخاص بالتلفزيون عندما وجدنى اتابع برنامجا لعمرو خالد واخذ يقلب القنوات حتى استقر على قناة تذيع مباراة لكرة القدم فى الدورى الانجليزى فاعلن هو وابنه عن سعادتهما البالغة حيث ان المباراة بين فريق حماى المفضل ليفربول وفريق مانشستر الذى يشجعة ابنه 

اضطرت الى مجالستهما طبعا وانا اغالب الرغبة فى تكسير رأسيهما

اخذا يكيلان فاحش السباب لمدربى الفريقين لعدم مقدرتهما على تحقيق النصر وعندما سجل مانشستر هدفا قفز الابن فرحا فطار الطبق الذى كان ممسكا به ويضم بقايا قشر اللب المصرى السوبر فاستقرت كلها على وجهى وشعرى وقفاى

استفز الهدف حماى فتناول وسادة صغيره من وسائد الانتريه وقذف بها شاشة التلفزيون ، أخطأت الوساده هدفها وانحرفت لتصيب الساعة التحفه التى اهدتنى شركتى اياها كونى الموظف المثالى

وارسلتها الى الحائط ومنه الى الارض لتصبح اثرا بعد عين

نظرت اليه مشدوها فصرخ 

.... حد يحط ساعه زى دى بجانب التلفزيون أنتم مش بتفهموا

التزمت الصمت حتى شارفت الساعة الثانية صباحا ، تحرك الغزاة الى اماكن نومهم وتوسدت الارض حيث اخذ اخو زوجتى المرتبة الأسفنجيه المخصصه لى لعدم معرفتى بقدومه أصلا

تعالى شخيره ، بينما جافى النوم عيناى بانتظار ما سيصبنى خلال أيام العيد

أما ماحدث خلال تلك الايام فله قصة اخرى

(( يتبع ))

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D تستاهل ..

----------


## milly

مش حرام عليهم :D:D

يا مسكين

----------


## بنت مصر

والله يا مصراوي حالك يقطع القلب
بص كان نفسي اشوف المنظر واللب السوبر بيطير على وجهك وشعرك وقفاك



لو انا يا مصراوي اترفدت من الشغل اعرف انه بسببك لان المدير 
حيكون قفشني وانا بضحك في مقر عملي 


بس تصور اني فرحانة فيك عشان تبقا كويس تروح تتحدانا في مقرنا سيدتي المفترية :D  واللي ييجي على الولايا ميكسبش والقوي له اهل مراته

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهل تاني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهل تالت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه تستاهل واربط الام الاخيرة في ديل قطر بيمشي بالبنزين  :;): 

عشان تبقي تتعلم مني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مع ان مراتي ابوها صاحب والدي من ابتدائي بس متجننتش واتجوزتها الا ......

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههههه
ههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههههه
هههههه
ههههه
هههه
ههه
هه
ه
بعد وفاته ......... وبخمس سنين للتأكيد هههههههههههههه

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايه يا مصراوى الفن ده انت عيشتنا فى القصه بموسيقى تصويريه كمان لأن كل تعليق من دول انا اعتبرته موسيقى تصويريه تعبر عن حالتك و اتخيلك و اضحك من قلبى و الله يا مصراوى ايوه كده و حياة حماتك يا مصراوى ما تغيب بالورقه العاشره 0

 (اللهم لطفك )
( يا ويلى هلكت ورب الكعبة )
( يا دافع البلايا أغثنى )
( ما أشد خبثك يا امرأة )
( عيد بأى حل عدت يا عيد )

----------


## جمال حمدان

والله يا حبيبي يا مصراوي ان حكايتك بتأطعععععع الألب  :3: 

والمصيبة ان ستاتنا بيستغربوا منا لما بنكذب عليهم ..طيب بزمتك هنعمل  إيه ..

ولكن على راي المثل كله فلمنكووووووو

ربنا يقويك أيها الحبيب ووالله إني اضحك الآن  من قلبي خاصة  واني تذكرتُ طلب (أخينا) الذي يريد منكَ أن (تطقها علقة ) لكي ترتاح نفسه  :3: 

لكَ تحياتي  وأدعوك لنصيحتي التي ستجدها في  منتدى الشعر وهي 

تزوج باثنتين ولا تبالي  :5: 

وربنا يستر

مع تحيات
أخوكم / جمال حمدان

----------


## مصراوى

Miss. Virgo
:D:D:D
إحنا برده أسناننا حلوه

----------


## مصراوى

milly
شكرا لتعاطفك
 ::p:  ::p:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ربنا يكون في عونك يا ابني والله ...............................

----------


## مصراوى

واد كوووول
ياريتك قولتلى من زمان :5:  :5:  :5:

----------


## مصراوى

heba
الورقة العاشره حالا
 :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## مصراوى

استاذى جمال
اطقها علقه
من عيونى
بس بشرط
تتجوز سعادتك الأول زوجه تانيه وتعزمنى على الفرح
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة العاشرة

أذن المؤذن لصلاة فجر أول أيام العيد دون أن أنجح فى مغافلة القلق وقطف دقائق من النوم
حاولت النهوض من على السجادة الحنون التى قضيت الليلة أحاول النوم فوقها
صرخت عضلات ظهرى و رقبتى احتجاجا ، وسمعت طقطقة غضاريف جسدى المتيبسة 
توجهت للوضوء فسمعت نحنحة حماى خلفى ، أفسحت له الطريق فدخل الحمام وصفق الباب خلفه طالبا منى إيقاظ ابنه 
عدت إلى الصالة وناديته فلم يجب وتذكرت ما يحكونه من نوادر عن نومه الثقيل
انحنيت وأخذت أهزه بشدة متشفية ليستيقظ
انتـفض بحركة فجائية رافسا إياى رفسة قوية تحت الحزام فملت على جانبى مستندا على الأريكة متأوها
خرج حماى من الحمام فقفز إليه ابنه صافقا الباب خلفه رافعا عقيرته بنهيق أغنية ( ما تجوزينى يا ماما أوام يا ماما)
ارتديت ملابسى وأخذت طريقى لمكان الوضوء الملحق بالمسجد لأستعين بالصبر والصلاة
بعد الصلاة صعدنا إلى البيت كان الجميع مستيقظين والأولاد يرتدون ملابس العيد للتوجه لصلاة العيد طلبت من زوجتى ملابسى الجديدة _ أحرص دائما على ارتداء ثوب أبيض جديد وجوارب وحذاء جديدين _ وأعتنى جدا بتفاصيل أناقتى .
سمعت حماى يزعق بأعلى صوته 
…. وكيف تنسين ملابسى الجديدة كلها
ردت حماتى 
….. لقد كنا مستعلجين صبرا سأسأل ابنتك ربما يوجد شئ يناسبك لدى زوجها
(( سحقا لكم ))
نادتنى زوجتى إلى المطبخ (( المكان الوحيد الخالى فى المنزل ))
دخلت المطبخ فقالت بصوت خفيض
….. حبيبى أسفه جدا ولكن ماما أخذت ثوبك الجديد لأبى 
….. نعم ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍؟ ‍‍‍‍!!!!!!!!!
….. معلش إنت عارف إنه عصبى
…. وهل أنا حمار استأجرتموه ، بأى حق تأخذون ثيابى 
…. معلش البس القميص والبنطلون اللى كنت لابسهم أمس 
….. القميص والبنطلون !!!!!!!!! لقد كنت ألبسهم وأنا أشتغل شيالا لأهل سعادتك أمس هل أصلى فيهما العيد ، هاتى قميص وبنطلون نظيفين
…. أ أ أ أسفه انت عارف إنى كنت مشغولة بالتحضير لقدومهم من يومين ولا توجد ملابس نظيفة
(( اللهم أسألك صاعقة تجتثها وأهلها من الأرض ))
خرجت إلى الصالة منتظرا تشريف حماى ، هل علينا يرفل فى ثوبى الأبيض المغتصب كان الثوب لا يناسبه إطلاقا حيث أننى أنحف منه بكثير وبالتالى أصبح شكله فى الثوب يذكرنى بكيس بصل متخم البصلات 
زعق على أبنته سائلا عن عطر ، بعد لحظة كانت زجاجة العطر الغالية الخاصة بى بين يديه نظر إليها باستخفاف وقال
….. هل هذا من النوع الرخيص أبو 5 أو 10 ملطوش
…. لا هذا عطر XS سعره 140 ملطوش
…. صحيح إذا بسم الله
أخذ يرش من زجاجة العطر على نفسه حتى قضى على ما يقارب من نصفها ثم ناولها ابنه كي يتما مهمتهما المقدسة فى تدميرها نهائيا

عدنا من صلاة العيد و اجتمعنا لتناول الإفطار
قالت حماتى موجهة الحديث لزوجتى
….. هل رايتى طقم الألماس الجديد الذى ترتديه أختك أحضره لها زوجها قبل سفره سعره 12 ألف ملطوش
( ها قد بدأت الأفعى تنفث سمومها )
زوجتى …. طبعا جميل جدا.. جدا .. يا ماما 
( أركز وجهى فى الطبق متجنبا نظراتهم المتهكمة ولهجة زوجتى الممطوطة الساخرة )
حماتى ….. وأنتى ماذا أشتريتى 
زوجتى ….. خاتم ( وهى تلوى شفتيها يمينا ويسارا )
( تمسكت بموقفى اللائذ بقعر الطبق )
حماتى ….. لقد غيروا أثاث غرفة النوم بغرفة جديده مودرن سعرها 14 ألف ملطوش عقبالكم 
زوجتى …. زوجى يعتز بغرفة نومنا التى شهدت زواجنا من 12 سنه ويقول إنها تذكره بأجمل الذكريات 
ضحكات ساخرة من الجميع
( أجمل الذكريات !!!!!! فعلا ما أجمل ذكرياتنا ، ياليتنى مت قبلها وكنت نسيا منسيا )

(( يتبع ))

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مصراوى تصدق انى منتظره هذه الورقه من الصبح علشان اضحك دائما ما تكتبها فى وقتها تسلم ايديك و عايزين نشوف ضرب النار بقى على الطقم الألماس اللى حتعايرك به بينك و بينها و باقى الطلبات لا تتأخر يا مصراوى0
تحياتى

----------


## بنت مصر

ههههههههههههههه مصراوي

رهيب والله ... هي دي عدالة السماء 
انت يعني مستهون بدعاوي  نساء المنتدى؟؟ :D

----------


## saroo02

هايل جدا يا مصراوي إنت أسلوبك روعة ومشوق جدا

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D باردوا تستاهل ..

----------


## master_of_hell

انا مستنى اشوف الاخر يا مصراوى بس 
بلاش تجيب الخنساء وامل دنقل معاك دول ملهمش زنب بالذات امل نراته لسه بتحلم بيه

----------


## أشجان الليل

هههههههههههه

حرام عليك يا مصراوى....
لو مت من الضحك يبقى ذنبى فى رقبتك...
بعد كده  فى العيد أبقى روح عند والدتك((أمك وأبوك)):D
وبلاش وجع قلب:D:D

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الفاضل......

رائع رائع رائع رائع 

انا فى كلية الهندسه .....و فضلى سنه واتخرج وعلى الرغم من عذابى بها الذى لا يفرق كتيير عن عذابك مع زوجتك......هدخل كلية الحقوق بعدها

وارفع قضيه على كل نساء العالم .....ان يعقلو شويه .....
ومش هاخد منك ولا مليم .....وهكرس جهودى القادمه لنصرة قضية الرجل ....وهعمل مركز تدريب .....يدرب الرجال على الأخذ بالثأر من نسائهم ....ويبقو يشوفو الستات هيعرفو يقولوا لهم تلت التلاته كام ولا لاء

والى هذا اليوم المنشود الذى يتحرر فيه الرجل من هذا الكابوس ....المرأه ....
اقترح عليك حلان ......
الأول..............................
انك تتجوز عليها .......وسعتا هتسيبها منك وتوجه نشاطها الى الزوجه الأخرىىىى........:D
الثانى........................
او انك تطلع فى برنامج خلف الأسوار.............. وساعتها هتكون قدوه لك الرجاله............. والستات هتخاف على نفسها بعد سماع قصتك المؤلمه .....فتعمل عمل خير فى اخوانك الرجال.....:D

اخى بارك الله لك فى قلمك وياريت تبخر نفسك .......اصل العين وحشه

----------


## مصراوى

heba
أتمنى أن تأتى الأوراق دائما فى موعدها
أما بالنسبة لضرب النار فهو قادم حالا
 :;):  :;):  :;):

----------


## مصراوى

بنت مصر
حرام عليكم بدل ما تدعولى
هو أنا ناقص حد يدعى على
 ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## مصراوى

saroo02
الف شكر للتشجيع وأرجو أن تعجبك باقى الحلقات

----------


## مصراوى

master_of_hell

الخنساء!!!!!!

ولولا كثرة الباكين حولى من زوجاتهم لقتلت نفسى
وما يبكون من مثل زوجتى ولكن أدارى النفس بالتأسى

----------


## مصراوى

أشجان الليل
نصيحة غالية جدا
بس تفتكرى لسه حعيش لحد العيد اللى جاى
:D:D:D

----------


## مصراوى

deaa
شكرا لنصيرة الرجال المقهورين :5:  :5: 
انا رايح خلف الأسوار
بس شدى حيلك فى الحقوق علشان تطلعينى
 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes::

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الحادية عشر

إنتهى إفطار اليوم الأول من ذلك العيد السعيد
وتناول حماى سماعة الهاتف وسمعته يقول 
….. أهلا يا سعيد بك وحشتنى يا راجل 
…..
…. لا أنا هنا عندكم فى المدينة
….
…. نعم نقضى العيد عند إبنتى
….
….. وأنا أيضا اشتقت لك جدا أنت وعبد الحميد بك و حشمت بك
…..
….. والله فكره فعلا لابد أن نجتمع ما رأيك لو تمر عليهم وتشرفونا بالزيارة
(( اللهم أحصهم عددا ولا تبقِ منهم أحدا))
…..
…… لا لا يوجد إحراج أنا هنا فى بيت ابنتى
….
….. طيب لحظة واحدة 
التفت إلى وقال خذ هذا سعيد بك سيأتى لزيارتنا صف له الطريق
تناولت السماعة وأنا على وشك إلقاء نفسى من أقرب نافذة ووصفت له الطريق
دخلت الحمام لأختلى بنفسى بعيدا عنهم وسرحت بخيالى وأنا فى ذلك المكان اللطيف 
تخيلت نفسى جاكى شان بطل أفلام الكاراتيه وقد استفزنى الغضب فسددت ركلة لباب الحمام فيسقط محدثا صوتا مدويا 
يرتعب الأوغاد ( حماى وحماتى وذريتهما الطالحة ) عندما أخرج عليهم مفتول العضلات بملابسى الداخلية وأنا أصرخ صرخة الهجوم الكاسح
تجرى حماتى أمامى بجسدها البدين محاولة النجاة فأطير فى الهواء منقضا على رقبتها بضربة رائعة من قبضتى الفولاذية فتتكوم على الأرض
يحاول حماى وابنه التصدى لى فاقفز متعلقا بالنجفة ومنها أنقض عليهما من الوضع طائرا بركلة مزدوجة تلصقهما بالحائط
شطح بى الخيال وتجاوبت رجلى له فطوحت بها بشده فى الهواء لأستيقظ من الحلم الجميل بفعل ارتطام ساقى  بالحوض ارتطاما أليما
كتمت صرختى حتى أتفادى شماتة الشامتين وتحاملت على نفسى وخرجت راسما ابتسامة مفتعلة نابتة فى صحراء من اليأس
خرجت إلى الممر الموصل للصالة فسمعت نداء زوجتى من المطبخ بصوت خفيض 
(( نسيت أن لها صوتا خفيضا كباقى البشر لالتزامها بالصراخ بقوة 12 درجة على مقياس ريختر خلال السنوات السبع الماضية ))
….. نعم 
…. مالك تجلس مع أهلى وأنت مكفهر الوجه
… أنا ؟!! 
…. طبعا ماما شكلها متضايقة منك 
…. و ما الجديد فى هذا إنها متضايقة منذ أول يوم رأتنى فيه
…. لا تنس أنهم فى بيتك ولابد أن تلاطفهم 
…. خلاص هاتى طرحة طويلة
… لماذا ؟!!!
…. لكى أتحزم لهم و أرقص رقصة ( نوم العازب ) لعل هذا يسرى عنهم 
….  المهم أصدقاء والدى الثلاثة سوف يحضرون فى المساء ومعهم زوجاتهم
… ما شاء الله
…. أريدك أن تشترى كحك وحلويات لتقديمها للضيوف
….. ماذا !!!!!!!! وأين ذهب الكحك الذى اشتريته 
…. ماما تقول إن نوعيته رديئة ويسود الوش أمام الناس
(( الله يسود عيشتكم إنتى وهى ))
…. هذا كحك من محلات الأميرة نواعم وهو من أحسن الأنواع !! ألم تقولى عندما اشتريناه إنه أحسن كحك أكلتيه 
…. لكنه لا يعجب ماما 
…. وكيف سأعرف ما يعجب سعادتها
…. نذهب معك إلى أى حلوانى لتذوقه بنفسها 
…. الآن !!!!!!!!
…. أيوه  ولا عايز تعمل مشكله من أجل شئ تافه
… لا طبعا معقول أتجرأ وأفتح فمى بكلمه 
ارتديت ملابسى ونزلت وأدرت محرك السيارة على أساس اللحاق بى بعد دقيقتن .
إنتظرت 45 دقيقة حتى وصلتا بحفظ الله إلى السيارة
بمجرد دخولهما قالت زوجتى
…. معلش أصل ماما كانت بتكلم خالتى فى التليفون وعزمت عليها تيجى برده علشان تتعرف بالضيوف اللى حيزورونا
نظرت فى مرآة السيارة مشدوها إلى حماتى الجالسة فى المقعد الخلفى
فوجدتها تطالعنى بابتسامة من ثغر ذا ثلاث سنون
فاض بى الكيل فاتخذت قرارا لا رجعة فيه ……………..
…………………………..

(( يتبع ))

----------


## بنت مصر

انك  تخلع لها التلات سنات اللي فاضلين :D

----------


## خالد بن الوليد

أعقل يا مجنون !! المرة اللى فاتت جات في الحوض و عدت  ::p: 
:D        :D

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D أنا عارفه قرر إيه .... :D

:D ما يفتحش بقه طبعا ..ويسمع الكلام .. :D

----------


## master_of_hell

بص يا طيراوى
اسف اقصد يا رقصاوى
معلش بقى يا حج مصروى لخبطتنى 
انت تسيبك من الحوديد دى كلها وتروح تكتب فلمين 3 لعبده كلاى
وبعدين كله يهون طالما الحوض سليم ومتكسرش

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الفاضل ........الغلبان ...المنكسر ....

ربنا يكون فى عونك .......

بس انتو ماشاء الله بتكم ........كام متر .....ولا فتحتو الشقه .....على شقة الجيران .......

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مصراوى انت فكرتنى بسبع افندى فاكره ؟ و فيه واحد كمان السفروت اللى بيقول لمحمد صبحى ما تقدرش المهم كلهم كلمنجيه اما نشوف مين اللى حيكسر أسنان مين؟
تحياتى على ابداعك يا مصراوى

----------


## saroo02

مصراوي والله ضحكتني أوي بس علي فكرة إنت جامد أوي خبط الحوض ورجلك متكسرتشي بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ياجامد بس علي فكرة لو إتعرضت لحماتك هتبقي موصيبة هي ممكن تقطم رقبتك :D:D:D

----------


## بنت مصر

قررت ايه يا مصراوي قول الله يخليك

والله انا متأكدة ان اي قرار حتقرره حيطبل عليك وحتندم حيث لا ينفع الندم  :3: 



بسنت

----------


## جمال حمدان

اخي الحبيب / مصراوي

بعد كل هذه الاوراق رايت أن انسب تعليق هو ما قرأته (هناك * عند البُعدا :D  حيث قال احدهم بأنك ...
سعيــــــد العويران  :3: 

لكَ محبتي وتقديري

اخوكم / جمال حمدان

----------


## deaa

السلام عليكم ورحجمة الله وبركاته....

مصراوى شكله مخاصمنا ....او بيختبر غلاوته عندنا .....

فين باقى الأوراق يا مصراوى .....ولا خلاص ....الحمد لله

----------


## أشجان الليل

مصراوى العزيز.......

أين أنت يا رجل؟؟؟
هل اختطفتك دائرة الضوء منا؟؟
لو كان الأمر كذلك  لقاضينا الأخ محيي على اختطافك من هنا.....!!!!!!!


نحن فى شوق لمعرفة قرارك الخطير الذى اتخذته..
تحياتى.،

أشجان الليل

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D مصراوي يا واد يا تقيل .. 

حط الورقه الثانية عشر احسن لك ..

----------


## مصراوى

الأخوه والأخوات أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
يعلن مصراوى عن اقتراب وصول الورقة رقم 12 خلال 72 ساعة
حيث يخضع حاليا لحملات تفتيش ظالمه من قبل السيده حرمه
ويتم تهريب المقال على قصاصات ورق صغيره لاعادة تجميعها خارج المنزل
ودعواتكم

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::eek::  الله كريم ..  ::rolleyes::

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مصراوى 
ياريت قبل كده علشان بس انت طولت شويه وبقى لنا كثير لم نسعد بأوراقك0

----------


## saroo02

ربنا معاك يا مصراوي يا رب وينجيك وينجي ورقاتك :D:D

----------


## أشجان الليل

:D:D

ربنا يعدي الموضوع على خير:D:D

----------


## محمد البنيان

الورقة الأخيرة 
إلي المشرف المحبوب مصرواي
مصرواي
 في
 اسمة
و
 شخصة 
و
طرحة 
و
بس
لك الشكر من الأعماق على الأوراق التي نثرتها علينا ووصل ريحها وعبيرها الينا  كما هي
 لاينقصها الي روئية معد الطرح 



من محب لكِِ

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

::(:  مصراوي انت ذودتها قوي .. 
 ::(:  انت بتتقل علينا ولا إيه ؟؟؟

----------


## يتيم الحظ

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : مصراوى_ 
> *الورقة الأولى
> التقطت مفاتيح سيارتى على عجل وهرولت باتجاه الباب لأدرك صلاة العشاء
> عندما سمعت الصوت المعتاد
> …… خذ هذه ورقة بما نحتاجه من السوق وأريدها كلها اليوم رمضان إقترب
> تناولت الورقة صاغرا .... فعشر سنين من الزواج كفيلة بترويض أسد هصور
> دسست الورقة فى جيبى دون النظر إليها مؤثرا السلامة مما قد يصيبنى من توبيخ محقق إذا استشفت زوجتى من النظرة امتعاضا أو ترددا فى سرعة التنفيذ
> …
> …
> ...


كلامك ممتع 
واسلوبك شيق وظريف يا اخي
ربنا يوفقك ويحميك

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

فين ياعم الورقة 12 دي .... هما ال 72 ساعة دول ابتدوا امتي ...

ولا انت عاوز 72 ساعة تجهز فيهم ... و 72 ساعة  تانيين تلزق قصاصات الورق ..



ابعتلك سوليتيب عريض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصراوى

أخى يتيم الحظ 
أسعد الله حظك و أوقاتك
يشرفنى أن نال الموضوع إستحسانك
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## مصراوى

واد كووووووول 
شكرا على السولتيب العريض
الورقه جهزت وحالا حتنزل

----------


## مصراوى

الورقة الثانية عشر 

عدت إلى منزلنا العامر ذات مساء حار لأجد زوجتي تستقبلني بابتسامة عريضة وترحاب مبالغ فيه 
( اللهم ألطف بنا يا مولانا في ما جرت به المقادير )
فخبرة السنون علمتني أنه عندما أرى ابتسامتها الحنون فهذا يعنى أن وراء الأكمة ما وراءها 
سارعت إلى الدخول إلى غرفتي فوجدتها تتبعني مسرعة وقالت وابتسامتها تتسع باطراد
.... حبيبى مش أنت بتحب تشوفني دائما جميلة
.... أكيد طبعا
.... طيب مش أنا لازم أحافظ على رشاقتي
.... أنتِ رشيقة والحمد لله
.... لا أنا وزنى زايد 5 كيلو 
.... من الذي قال لكِ ذلك
.... اليوم قرأت موضوع فى مجلة سيدتي عن الرشاقة وبه الأوزان المثالية المناسبة لكل طول ووجدت أنني أزيد 5 كيلو 
.... ولكن هذه مقاييس متوسطة و تختلف من شخص لأخر
.... لا لقد قررت أن أنقص وزنى باستخدام أحدث وسيلة لتخفيف الوزن 
.... وما هى هذه الوسيلة
.... جهاز حمام البخار المنزلي
.... حمام بخار منزلى !!!!
.... أيوه أسرع وسيله للرشاقة لازم نشتريه النهارده
.... ولكن .......
...........
..........
في اليوم التالي قضيت الوقت منذ عودتي من العمل وحتى منتصف الليل فى تركيب ذلك الجهاز العجيب الذي اشترته زوجتي المصون والمكون من كيس يشبه الجوالات البلاستيكية السميكة و موصول به منظم للحرارة وكثافة البخار 
ما أن انتهيت من ذلك حتى قفزت زوجتي إلى داخله وأغلقنا الكيس فلم يعد يظهر منها سوى رأسها فقط
قضيت أياما ممتعة و أحسست بحرية تامة فزوجتي تقضى وقتا طويلا داخل الكيس وتصيح من فترة لأخرى طالبة كوبا من الماء فيحضره أحد الأولاد ويضعه على فمها لتشرب 
وكانت أسعد لحظاتي عندما أغافلها وأحرك مؤشر التحكم فى الحرارة إلى أقصى درجة لأسمعها بعد دقائق تصرخ بان الحرارة عالية وتطلب تخفيضها قليلا
بعد أسبوع  عدت من عملي لأجد زوجتي تستقبلني بابتسامة عذبة ( اللهم لطفك )
قبل أن أخطو خطوة واحدة همست ( تصوروا ) قائلة 
.... ماما عندنا 
( المصائب لا تأتى فرادا  )
....  أه أهلا وسهلا 
.... تعالى سلم عليها 
دخلت الصالة لأفاجأ بمنظر مرعب كانت حماتى_ذات المائة وسبعة عشر كيلو  داخل كيس البخار !!!!!! و ابتسامة شيطانية تعلو وجهها الحبيب إلى قلبي 
عجزت عن النطق ودخلت غرفتي ولحقت بى زوجتي  وبمجرد أن شاهدتها صرخت
.... ماذا تفعل أمك داخل حمام البخار
.... أصل أنا حكيت لها عنه فى التليفون فقالت أجى أقعد عندكم شوية لحد ما أخس 
.... يا نهاركم  إسود إنت وهيه ودى حتخس  بعد أد إيه  إن شاء الله !!!!
.... أصبر بس كلها كام يوم وتزهق

بعد شهرين .... لا تزال حماتى تقضى اليوم بطوله فى حمام البخار الذي جعلناه فى وسط حجرة المعيشة لتتفرج على التلفزيون ، وحولها نجلس جميعا ونتناوب وضع حبات اللب السوبر والفول السوداني الاسوانى الذى تعشقه فى فمها !!!!!

بعد شهر 
عدت لأجد زوجتي تبكى فقد كشف الميزان زيادة وزنها سبعة كيلو بفعل  مشاركتها لامها في تناول اللب والفول السوداني 

بعد شهر أخر
انتهت المأساة نهاية سعيدة جدا ... اضطررنا لقص الكيس البخاري بالمقص  من حول جسد حماتى لان الفتحة أصبحت ضيقة ولم تستطع الخروج منها بعد أن وصل وزنها الى مائة وخمسون كيلو فقط لا غير !!!!!
 ::rolleyes::  ::rolleyes:: 

( يتبع )

----------


## محمد البنيان

وصلت ياعم  ..وادكول مش معقول
انت ظالم الراجل كده على طول 

خذ راحتك استاذي مصرواي 
72 الي 1072 ساعة
بس المهم تكون الورقة الاخيرة 

وسلامي على حمام البخار 
وحماتك ...لالالا
يالطيف الطف 



وادكول مش معقول
وحشتنا   موووووت 
الصورة تجنن 
ماشاء الله 
الله يحفظ صاحبة الصورة 
وحماة صاحبنا  المشار اليها . ..لالا
امين 


من محب لك

----------


## العمدة

:5: 





 :5: 



أضحكتني يا أخي الكريم وتعال الضحك  :: 

خصوصاً هذه الفقرة ..



عدت لأجد زوجتي تبكى فقد كشف الميزان زيادة وزنها سبعة كيلو بفعل مشاركتها لامها في تناول اللب والفول السوداني 


كان الله في عونك يا صديقي ..

نصيحتي ..

 :4:  أخبرها أنك ستتزوج رشيقة  ::

----------


## heba

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى مصراوى
منذ زمن لم تطالعنا بما يزيل الهموم من النفوس تسلم ايدك و فى انتظار المزيد و نشكر كول انه ساعد فى الأفراج عن هذه الورقه0
تحياتى

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

مصراوي ..  :: 


ربنا يخليك .. وتكتب لنا كمان وكمان .. 
ما شاء الله عليك .. 
خفة دم رهيبه .. 
وطريقة تعبير جميله .. 

ربنا يزيدك كمان وكمان .. 

تحياتي  ::

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

ايه يا جدعان انتم صدقتوه ؟؟  ده انا كنت باعزم عزومة مراكبية متسلتبين ....


انا كده هالبس التهمة واضرب ضرب ملوش اخر ؟؟؟

انتم مش عارفين كيد الستات لما تضرب ولا ايه ؟؟


انا لا جبت سوليتيب ولا اعرفه ......   حتي شوفوا   ..

يعني ايه سوليتيب ....؟؟؟   فاكهة دي ..

شفتم وصدقتم اني معرفش السوليتيب ده .... 



ياريت تغلوشوا ع الموضوع ده و تقيدوا السيلوتيب ضد مجهول علشان يتشتت دمه بين المنتديات 








مصراوي ..... انت اعظم ساخر في المنتدي والمنتديات اللي جنب منتدانا كمان ....



خليك جدع بقه ومتجبش سيرة اني بعتلك
( 4 بكرات سوليتيب عريض و2 وسط وانبوبة اوهو  ب 16 جنيه وربع من مكتبة النيل )

استر عليا انا مش حمل ضرب

----------


## مصراوى

:D:D
لا مش الورقة الاخيرة
انا وراك لحد ما أخليك تتجوز
 :5:  :5:

----------


## مصراوى

العمده الغااااااالى
طيب ما أنا جوزتك 10 مرات من بنات الكفر
مفيش مره إنت تدلنى  :;):  :;):

----------


## مصراوى

أختى العزيزة هبه
جعل الله أيامك موصولة بالهناء 
وفرج عنا وعنكِ وعن كل مسلم همه
تحياتى  ::  ::  ::

----------


## مصراوى

وربنا يخليكى يا اختى الغاليه
التى استمتع جدا بمناكفتها  ::p: 
تحياتى   ::  ::  ::

----------


## مصراوى

:confused:
واد كول مين 
يا عم أنا أعرفك
 :5:  :5:

----------


## رشا عبد الرازق

*سا الخير يا أفندم


 والله احنا نشكر الظروف سيادتك اللي خليتني أدخل المنتدى متأخر كدا .... من حظي بقا وسعدي يا أسعد الأزواج اني أقرا 12 ورقه على بعض كدا في وجبه واحده من الجمال والفن والابداع

أنا قريت أول ورقتين وبعدين نزلت الموضوع كله وقفلت على نفسي وهاتك يا ضحك الحقيقه العائله كانت هتشك في اللي ممكن يكون حصلي .... هستيريا ضحك

أضحك الله سنك


أخي الكريم
أرجو ألا تبخس موهبتك حقها ... فما قرأته لك يفوق في حرفيته عشرات الأقلام المحترفة فعلا .....وأتمنى أن تستمر مذكراتك وتخرج الى وجود أكثر رحابة فهي جديرة بذلك


تقبل تحياتي وانتظاري لبيقة أوراقك وأشرف أن أكون من بين جمهورك 

شكرا لك *

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الكريمة رشا 
الشرف لى بمرورك وتشريفك للموضوع
وكم يسعدن أن نال الموضوع إعجابك 
أسعد الله أيامك دوما بكل خير
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## العمدة

أنا وراك وراك  :: 

لغاية ما تجوز تاني  :: 

وتقدم لنا أوراق زوج كان ... سعيد جداً  ::

----------


## مصراوى

:D:D
أتجوز تانى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لا يا سيدى إتجوز إنت عاشر الأول 
كل المذكرات دى من جوازه واحده
لو إتجوزت تانى حكتب معاجم
 ::p:  ::p:  ::p:

----------


## حلا

[*أخي الغالي مصراوي

نحن بحاجة إلى شهادة صوتية من زوجتك تعترف فيها بأنك لست الشخص( المفتري) الذي يكتب كل هذه البلاوي عن الستات، حرام عليك يامصراوي 12 ورقة افترى، اتقي الله فينا.

مصراوي أضحكتني كل أوراقك، وفضحتني ورقة السوق أمام إخوتي الذين تعجبوا من ضحكي المستمر على المراحل العجيبة التي تختار فيها الزوجة الملابس، بصراحة وبدون أية مبالغة، أنت مبدع والسبب يعود لقدرتك العجيبة على التعايش المرح مع الموقف الذي تصفه.

أسأل الله أن يوفقك ، وأن يستمر إبداعك في الهطول علينا، ليدخل البهجة والفرح إلى قلوبنا.

أختك حلا*

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله عليك اخى الحبيب مصراوووو :: ووووى 

طيب وليه تبخل علينا يا مصراوى الطيب   :;):  بالمواضيع الجميلة دى  :4: 

ربنا يبارك لنا فيك والله يسعد ايامك حبيب قلبى :9:

فى انتظارك يامصراوى الطيب  :;):  :5: 

تحياتى وتقديرى لك 

.

----------


## مصراوى

أخى الرائع كوكب
أعدك بان أواصل الاوراق تباعا
وشكرا لكلماتك الجميلة 
 ::  ::

----------


## ta3mia

مصراوي والله وحشني كلامك 
سلام مربع يا جدع:D

----------


## مصراوى

أختى الفاضله طعميه
والله أننا جميعا إشتقنا لوجود الكريم بيننا
ولكِ مليون سلام مربع

----------


## R17E

مصراوي : 

أسعد الله أيامك حيثما كنت ...فقط تذكرت بأن جميع من أحبهم يرحلون ... حتي أنت ::

----------


## التكعيبة

مهرجان النشر الجماعى الاول

تقيم التكعيبة للتنمية الفنية و الثقافية مهرجان سنوي للنشر الجماعي للقصة و القصة القصيرة و الشعر بالعامية و الفصحى، سيكون موسمه الأول هو عام 2009.

و مفهوم النشر الجماعي هو مجموعة قصصية أو مجموعة شعرية لأكثر من مؤلف بين ضفتي كتاب واحد يجمع تلك الأعمال التي سيتم اختيارها عن طريق لجنة تحكيم في كل مجال على حدا، و يتم تحديد أعضاء اللجنة لكل دورة مهرجان.
و يصدر بتلك الأعمال مطبوع/ كتابين أحدهما للقصة و الآخر للشعر سيتم نشره في عامه الأول بالتعاون مع دار دَون، و يتم توزيعه و بيعه في الأسواق
لمساعدة الكتاب أصحاب العمل الواحد و كذا الكتاب الجدد الذين لم تتكون لديهم مجموعة قصصية أو شعرية بعد، في نشر أعمالهم المميزة بدون مقابل مادى

و ترسل الأعمال مرفق بها اسم الكاتب، عنوانه,رقم تليفونه,ايميله، وظيفته، سنه، سابقة نشره للعمل المقدم من عدمه او فوز العمل فى اى مسابقات ادبية
و ذلك في رسالة إلكترونية معنونه باسم المجال الذي يريد المشاركة في مسابقته مرفق بالرسالة العمل بصيغة وورد، و يفضل أن تكون تلك الأعمال مسجلة باسم أصحابها لكنه ليس شرطا لقبول العمل

ترسل الاعمال على ايميل
nashrgama3y@gmail.com

لمزيد من المعلومات حول المهرجان
http://eltak3eiba.blogspot.com
او 
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...id=94334335985

مزيد من المعلومات حول التكعيبة
http://www.facebook.com/groups.php?r...id=29491316206

ملاحظات : 
الاعمال المشاركة بالمهرجان هى فقط التى ترسل عبر الايميل او تسلم باليد 
مسموح بالاشتراك بأكثر من عمل فى اى مجال
اخر موعد لتلقى الاعمال 15-7-2009

          مع تمنياتنا للجميع بفرصة عادلة فى النشر
احمد حسن
0193953620
 رقم محمول داخل جمهورية مصر العربية

----------

